# Let's see your Diver Lume shots!



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I just had to share this:


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

From left to right: 2264.50, 2531.80, & GSAR


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

a few of my favourites...


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

My 2 relumed vintage Seikos:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The one on my wrist at the moment...

And a right fine torch ;-)


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are some group shots I took the last couple of months ...

Suunto Elementum Terra; Zixen DSR1000 GMT; Zenton M45 Destro; Zixen Trimix GMT 









Zixen DSR1000 GMT; Deep Blue 2000 III; Steinhart MCWW Triton Mod; LumTec 500M-3













































Steinhart Proteus #16


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

Deep Blue M2K GMT...


----------



## blindranger (Aug 10, 2010)

IMG_5261 by blindranger, on Flickr


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Surprised we no one has posted the A1...



















Helson










CDII


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Kent Park relume shot of my new to me SO Professional...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drkay (Aug 8, 2011)

Not a diver but I had to share this shot. The blue lume is awesome.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

*Rolex Submariner 116610LN*








_photo credit: "wot fan" (RolexForums)_*

Artego 300M*








*
Halios Bluering*









*Seiko FFF Mod*









*Steinhart Ocean 1 - Vintage Red*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Messing around with my bro's macro lens last night with the Ploprof.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll throw in an oldie of my Capeland S XXL..


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Freaky, our Ploprof's are almost perfectly synchronized in our lume shots. 



Stonechild said:


>


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

mtltdi said:


> Freaky, our Ploprof's are almost perfectly synchronized in our lume shots.


Great minds think alike.......


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Here's a before, after and 15 minutes later shot of my collection.




























Bob


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Orange Monster lume.









Black Monster lume.









Making the auto Monsters look anemic. The SLR001 in the middle.









Tony


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's Golden Tuna


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Here we go!

Armida A1








Artego 300M Diver








Ball Fireman II








Boschett CD II








Citizen EcoZilla








Daniel Mink 200M Prof Diver








Halios Laguna








Oris BC3 Advanced








Seiko FFF








Seiko Monster








Steinhart Triton 30 ATM








Steinhart HFLE 2011








Steinhart Ocean 44 GMT








WUS DWP # 90








Zinex Nitrox LE (not my picture, same watch.......)









Eric


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Zenton m45 lume dial








Armida A1 superdome
















Artego 300m








Bernarus Meg3








Helson Tortuga








lum tec m24


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Citizen Eco Drive BN0000-04h lume.









Tony


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

TONY M said:


> Orange Monster lume.
> 
> View attachment 594250
> 
> ...


Very Nice Pictures Tony.


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

No blacklights, no photoshop, one second exposure.










It burns the eyes!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Going to add a couple:

tuna









tsunami


----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

Oris Meistertaucher:










Invicta Reserve Grand Diver:


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Love all the great lume shots in this thread!!!! :-! |>  |> b-)

Looks like there are lots of fellow Lume Freeks here!!!*:-!*

Hamilton Khaki Officer
*








*
Ball Fireman Night Train
*








*Anonimo Hi-Dive*









*Orsa Sea Angler Lume Dial*









*Ball Spacemaster X-Lume*









*Anonimo Militare "Last Edition"*









*Kazimon 1500*









*Fortis B-42 Marinemaster (Lume Dial)*









*Seiko Sumo, SRP043, Monster*









*DWATCH Stingray*









*Ball Fireman II*


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## sledshred (Jul 26, 2011)

Ocean7 Lm-3 V2 with Plongeur Hands


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Momentum Deep 6.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Dive Master 500 Mecha


----------



## sys12345 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

My new FFF/Skindiver Mod









007 Vs Orange Monster









EcoZilla Vs Orange Monster


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just did some lume comparison shoots between the Seiko Black Monster and the Halios Laguna...

1 minute after full charge (using tactical torch).









Same watches, same place, exact same camera settings, 20 minutes later.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Deep Blue Day/Night Ops T100


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my first Diver back in 1985. TAG F1 midsize from Sharper Image, small enough that today it would be considered a womens model. At the time I was in love because of the dial lume. Now it sits in the box.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'll play...

orient 300m









Seiko Spork









Seiko Frankenmonster









Seiko Monster and Citizen Promaster NY...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Helson Skindiver... Nice two (three?) colours lume...


----------



## georges74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## georges74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## georges74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## Five of Clubs (Jul 22, 2011)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## georges74 (Mar 10, 2009)

These are sold....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

A new benchmark for me, the Armida A1


















Have a great week!

Eric


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 18, 2011)

Guess 50% and you get to pick one. No cheating by looking at my sig line


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

This Omega is no slouch. Love that Blancpain!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

16610


----------



## The Observer (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the photo...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm searching for one photo with my Helson 2000m full lume, but i lose it.. :S


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

A modified SKX










And in full daylight:


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

Zixen Trimix Mechanic:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

My Sea Dweller...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Let there be light,ah meant flashlight....My Casio Mdv-102


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Benarus Mil-Diver and yet another A1 ETA


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't get a decent photo so I had to borrow this from the net.


----------



## om3ga_guy (Sep 30, 2011)

SMP | SMP CHRONO | SEIKO LM

Uploading on Tapatalk really distorts the photos ugh...


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a few lume shots...

Benarus World Diver (sold)










Enzo Mechana Sub Hatch









J-SAR and M-SAR










Omega Seamaster 300










Precista PRS3










Ruhla Kampfschwimmer


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lum-Tec "B16" & Red Sea "Six Pounder": Added O7 "LM-6":


----------



## gt-tech (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of my brightest ....

Benarus Megalodon...









Seiko FrankenMonster









Seiko Tuna....


----------



## Halewah (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

A quick lume shot of my new one:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

These shots are amazing... did you guys do these relumes yourselves? I want to relume my pulsar pepsi diver myself and I'm wondering how hard it is??


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Vintage lume b-)


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NOS Vintage(Tritium)Squale 50 Atmos:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Aquadive BS300










Seiko SBBN011 Darth Tuna with 019 bezel










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Helson Shark diver


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Seiko Sawtooth and OS 300M..both torches:-!


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Prototype Prometheus S80:

















Prometheus S80


----------



## TheRaconteur (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Oris ProDiver Date and the Halios Puck


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

UTS 1000m and Wilson 2K after 10 minutes.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Artego 300m









Doxa 4000t









Doxa 5000t









Breitling Seawolf









Joa Pam Homage <not a diver but nice lume >









Ocean7 LM-1 COSC









Ocean7 LM-7 COSC


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Such a cool thread!!!!!!!!!!!!! |>


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Omega PloProf 600 following resoration.


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

New Lume shot. Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500 PVD:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A couple new ones.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Janos (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## my beat rate (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll jump in Two of my favorites so far. The Helson is gone but I just got the Trimix and I LOVE IT!


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Not all divers, but all lume. . . .


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Had this one relumed. Money well spent I should say


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

CW C60 Trident


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Some old some new........just about all of them are gone..........

Certina DS-3


















Citizen Promaster Carbon Diver


























Above and below, Steinhart Triton 100ATM, Triton 30ATM









Doxa Sub 1500T









Citizen Promaster EcoZilla









Ocean7 LM-1









Oris Pro Diver Date









Omega PloProf 1200M









SAS Sea-1 Sea Legend









Orient Star Revolver









Armida A1









Seiko Solar Chronograph 200M









Boschett Cave Dweller II









Sinn U1000









Sinn U1









VDB Vintage 2011









Deep Blue Day Night Pro Flat Tubes









Zinex Heliox 2500









Seiko Stargate









Doxa Sub 800Ti









Tsunami UDT Sub









Girard Perregaux Ltd Ed. Oracle Sea Hawk Pro 1000M 









Red Sea Six Pounder









Laco Squad Ninja









Artego 300M









Omega Planet Ocean Chrono









Stowa Seatime Ltd Edition


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Omega Deep Blue


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

DB Abyss


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

How do you guys achieve these great lume shots? What kind of camera setups are you using?


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

My Armida A5 and my Prometheus Ocean Diver


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just taken a few days ago

Armida A1 - look at the torch glow. This is the brightest watch in my collection hands down.



















Deep Blue Master Mag --- Look at the smiley face


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Benarus Remora 2


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Has No Left said:


> How do you guys achieve these great lume shots? What kind of camera setups are you using?


can't speak for the others, but i'm using a dSLR on a tripod with a remote shutter release and use shutter lock up to reduce vibration. i dial down the ISO to it's lowest setting and turn on "long exposure noise reduction" for best results :-!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Raven Vintage


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snow Monster MOD








Black Monster








Orange Monster








Deep Blue AP Chrono








Deep Blue CarbonAqua








DOXA Aquaman








Rotary Aquaspeed


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

My Armida A1 Superdome, outright killer Lume, I probably won't own none better.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Omega SMP: first attempt at a lume shot.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

peakay said:


> Omega SMP: first attempt at a lume shot.
> View attachment 673867


Not bad, not bad at all!!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

certina









Citizen









Citizen and certina 









Seiko skx007


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Seiko BM


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave,

The lume on my watch is as good as yours!!!!

Ren


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a shot of my vintage Omega Seamaster lume, as you can see or can't see it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

Shocked to find I'm lacking lume shots for two of my divers. On the right of the two below is the Ball Engineer Master II Diver:









Andthe always very beautiful Benarus Moray 2 lume:


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Breitling Colt II Automatic. 









.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I took a quick exposure shot with like 5 seconds of exposure to a led flashlight. Took the picture with a camera phone, so not the best quality...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Ball X-Lume









Anonimo Magnum









Ball Deep Quest









Bremont Super Marine 500









Sorry Blurred Citizen 









Corvus Bradley









Ball GMT Diver










MG SAR Chronograph









Tag AquaRacer 500 TI









Ball Spacemaster X-Lume










Ocean 7 LM-1 (1st gen) prototype









Ocean 7 LM2 GMT LE










Orient Star 200m and 300m divers









White Dial Omega ProPlof


----------



## Janos (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## davidveroy (Feb 29, 2012)

Halios Laguna


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

My recently departed Deep Blue Master 2k:


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

My new knock around Helvicta


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

SKX007 ...


----------



## cerberusshk (Jan 15, 2012)

Citizen


----------



## greydog (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate t say this. the lume looks better in the picture than real life. So sad. So very sad. If the watch didn't make me smile I would cry over the lume.​


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a shame, because this is a gorgeous looking watch! Maybe a relume job will make you smile even more?

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drkay (Aug 8, 2011)

Orient 300m,


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## myth90045 (Feb 28, 2011)

My main 4...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ennebi


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

benarus barracuda


----------



## heartbreak (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Not exactly a diver watch but surprisingly bright lumes on U-Boat MSG


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

One very strong lume that's often forgotten: the Helson Tortuga, with the black/lumed bezel!


----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Deep Blue All Purpose:










Seiko Planet Monster:










Hager Milsub (sort of a diver):


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

love this thread :-!

my contribution


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a shot in low light (as opposed to "a shot in the dark") to mix things up a bit.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry is this gets boring.


----------



## cosmo3k (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## kms7852 (Mar 31, 2012)

​


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, I think I might have a case of "lume-envy".


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Seawolfs come out at night. The wolfs come out at night.


----------



## Sixgunner (Feb 12, 2012)

WCT Seal, Resco Patriot, Deep Blue Big Date


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Sumo










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Monster, Boschett Reef Ranger, and Halios Laguna


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

P.o.








dweller








nabbuco gmt








po 42








Velatura







aqutaimer 2000


----------



## Apneadiver (Apr 19, 2012)

This one has the most lume out of my watches. Photo was taken at a slight angle so the bezel lume looks a bit skewed.
Just put this one on a navy blue nato cross zulu and it matches the blue face almost perfectly. Looks pretty mad and I think I'll get alot more wear out of it now after the exploding bracelet was finally given up on.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## JanRemi (Oct 16, 2007)

Orient Star 300 M


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Prometheus Trireme








Armida A2


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

citizen promaster eco


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Artego 500m


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My 2 BEASTS!Zinex TriMix & Armida A1:


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

One of the rare pics I've taken that I actually like:


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Prometheus Ocean Diver and Armida A5


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Armida A1 orange dial black bezel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

LLD date








Khaki Navy GMT


----------



## MoreToasties (Jul 16, 2010)

Angelo, what's the watch with the internal bezel? Love it!


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

SD 16600 vs PO 2500 vs SKX007


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Bremont Supermarine and B737-700! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah, I can share my Dagaz Stealth shot here now


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Some of mine from the recent past.


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

SKX


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Two out of four are divers.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Helson SD 42








Seiko OM








SKX007









Halios Laugna


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Workodactyl (Nov 8, 2012)

My Citizen Promaster.
I love the two-tone lume.

I need to take a shot with my Nikon.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Deep Blue Recon black and Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kremke Valkyrie:










Black Monster and Spyderco Li'l Temperance:










First generation Triton:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette Kia Kaha


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Omega 2220.80 and Seiko SRP309


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Old picture of the amazing lume on a watch that i'm about to get again this Friday (the one in the picture is traded away, I ended up buying another)...I've already posted the pitch dark shot earlier in the thread








[/IMG]


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Light within a shadow.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

XW Tsunami 








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimspoon (Nov 12, 2012)

Deep Blue Recon T100 (Orange):


----------



## Janos (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## catchthecarp (Nov 4, 2012)

Armida A2 via Iphone 4


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
Yobokies Monster























*​


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Artego 500m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Lum-Tec 300M-1 lume is awesome! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

As crappy as they are, here are some

Bocshett Cave Dweller









Seiko Monster









Eco-Zilla









Artego









Halios Laguna









Frankenmonster:


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military









[/IMG]

Squale 20 Atmos Classic









[/IMG]


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Citizen Promaster bn0085 "Starburst".









Tony


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

From L to R

H20 Kalmar 
H20 Kalmar stealth dial
H20 Orca w sapphire bezel
H20 Orca w SS bezel










Deep Blue M2K 3rd Gen


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodi (Feb 17, 2008)

Glowing in the dark Deep Blue Pro Aqua










Glowing in the dark Prometheus Relojistas S80










:-! Happy 2013


----------



## DasStig (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is a small night test with a few inner bezel watch and a submariner no date:
Hamilton Khaki 2008, Longines Legend Diver 2011, Audemars Piguet ROO Diver 2012, Rolex Sub 14060M 2011, Vulcain Cricket Nautical 2010, Revue Thommen Cricket Nautical 1995, Rado Original Diver 2007







f/4, 2", iso3200
I'm planning to make a big test, just need some time..


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Halios Puck










AD BS100 SS w/full lume bezel


----------



## fenderstrat1184 (Feb 13, 2011)

New WJean Super Oyster on my 007


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Tutima FX 631-31 ...

*





​


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

MKII Nassau


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

Orient Mako with upgraded hands.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Still need to update this pic with my last two arrivals.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Korsbek Hydro Explorer









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Grand Seiko diver, just stepped inside from a cloudy day...









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Devits (Mar 2, 2011)

Raven 40mm vintage


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Workodactyl said:


> View attachment 876548
> 
> 
> My Citizen Promaster.
> ...


Love mine too!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Seiko Lumester ;-)


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tactico TC2

View attachment 976138


----------



## Mrbrownstone (Nov 25, 2011)

HR F1 said:


>


That is quite the collection. Very nice, sir. :thumbup:


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mrbrownstone said:


> That is quite the collection. Very nice, sir. :thumbup:


Thanks! The Bremont Supermarine is long gone, but all the others are still around. |>


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 978966


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

And this one too 

View attachment 978967


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

View attachment 979256

View attachment 979257

View attachment 979259


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

From my Promaster 1000M Automatic Citizen.

View attachment 986673


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Certina DS Action Diver


----------



## omegaseeker (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 986950


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

View attachment 987035

View attachment 987036


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

View attachment 987860


White Helson Sharkmaster 1000 w/Sapphire bezel


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Armida A1


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Glycine Combat In2watches LE

View attachment 989886
View attachment 989887


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Since this afternoon...........










Eric


----------



## HDPETECH (Jun 30, 2012)

Received this fantastic piece 2 nights ago. I just have to share. H2O Orca dress.
View attachment 992206


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red:

View attachment 992282


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the lume on my PO!


















Eric


----------



## rog0322 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's my SKX007 alongside its Seiko 5 cousin, both gone down to 75 feet underwater. Not too hard to tell its way past past my bedtime here.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmmiller1985 (Sep 7, 2012)

I took this photo yesterday. The lume on this Seiko Diver is so good that nothing, not even the bright Texas sun can keep you from seeing the awesome lume. Half the face is exposed to the sun, the other half is shaded.


----------



## Rmmiller1985 (Sep 7, 2012)

View attachment 998597

View attachment 998599

Lume so good that we can see it even in the Texas Sunlight.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Remora
View attachment 998752


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, I'll admit it... I'm a total lume freak so this is one of my favorite threads. Here are a few of mine taken with a cell phone

Zixen Nitrox II









Helson Tortuga









Armida A1









Oris TT1









Seiko Caesar









Tsunami Classic









Halios Bluering


----------



## Mr_Super (Sep 11, 2009)

Omega PO - 8500


----------



## Mr_Super (Sep 11, 2009)

SMP LE Bond


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's my Ball Spacemaster. Nothing like it.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

View attachment 1001893


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't posted anything on this thread! Here are a few:


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

DSC_0075 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## BigG (Mar 4, 2013)

A minute with my 007

View attachment 1003156


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Dagaz Actions by my new CAV-DATE C3 and old DZ II:


----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 1003712


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

SAS Sea Classic II




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Seiko Caesar:
View attachment 1005247

Oris Aquis:
View attachment 1005253

Deep Blue Bluetech Abyss 500:
View attachment 1005254

Assorted:
View attachment 1005255


----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 1014204

View attachment 1014205

View attachment 1014207

View attachment 1014211


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Shark Diver


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

WUS DWP #90/100










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

My comparison of 4 watches I did as a request for a fellow WUS member on a different forum. I kept exposure times and picture adjustments the same to make the comparison valid

From left to right: Dagaz SKX Ocean, VSA DM 500 Mecha, Steinhart O1VR, Deep Blue Pro Seadiver 1K.

Original, charged with 220 lumen diving light for about 30 seconds:

View attachment 1014589


10 minutes later:

View attachment 1014590


About an hour later:

View attachment 1014591


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

One of the most intense and long lasting lume available...
Orient Saturation Divers 300m


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't take a long exposure or even the cover of darkness to show that the Spacemaster Glow is always glowing.


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

My Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red and my Luminox 3053.

View attachment 1022236
View attachment 1022237


----------



## carsmovies (Feb 9, 2008)

Armida A1


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some


----------



## LumeAholic (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Tektite










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizzotech (Jul 7, 2011)

LumeAholic said:


>


Nice! What kind of distro do you use?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Orient OS300










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LumeAholic (Feb 24, 2013)

bizzotech said:


> Nice! What kind of distro do you use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! But I dont know what a distro is? I used a Panasonic ts3 shutter 1/2 and iso 200, then sharpened a little in GIMP. no flash, shade on watch and back light with a desk lamp.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cav Date  Orange Monster


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

SAS Sea-01


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Kadloo Deux Mille


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Seiko Mini Monster










Seiko SBBN015










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sinn U1


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Horrid iPhone pic of Steinhart Triton GMT.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

SubC ND


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Depthmaster


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen Eco diver


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Tag Heuer 2000 Sport


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Love these two most.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Sean D. (Oct 7, 2008)

Dagaz Cav-Date C3









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

MKII Nassau


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Prs-50








Darth tuna


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, this one :roll:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ArrowH3ad (Feb 2, 2012)

I took a couple of comparative Shots between my Deep Blue DayNight T25 (Left) and Deep Blue DayNight Recon T100 Black (Right)
Shows the difference between T25 and T100 Tritium.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Halios Puck


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Left and Seiko Solar Right


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean Two Blue










Seiko Tuna SBBN017


----------



## EMTP (Mar 25, 2012)

Raven vintage 
Omega seamaster 
Davidsen FF21


----------



## RFFG (Oct 25, 2011)

My Seiko SKZ253K1


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

The Divers All Together by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

Here's mine!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Dagaz CAV-DATE









Mk II Nassau


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Sinn U1








Christopher Ward C60 Trident








Seiko SKX779K


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

MKII Nassau










Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39










Raven Vintage 40 old model










Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military










Squale 20 Atmos Maxi










Squale 20 Atmos Heritage


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Fortis Marinemaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Moray 500m.

-T


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Seiko Monster's incredible lume!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

MKII Nassau









Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver









Raven Vintage 40 (old model)









Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545









Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545









Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military


----------



## MauriceT (Feb 20, 2013)

Took this a little while back:








Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oris Maldives









H20 Orca









Armida A1


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## voodootomato (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Armida A2


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lumtec M57


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Tuna at night time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sustinet (Nov 15, 2013)

Moonlight Marathon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## maddog71 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Shogun









... and a few friends.


----------



## bradj (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

faiz31887 said:


> View attachment 1315774


Out with the old and in with the new


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

A few.






Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 1406267

View attachment 1406268

View attachment 1406269

View attachment 1406270

View attachment 1406271


You could still see both very easily after this last shot, but my camera just couldn't pick it up. Or I don't know how to use my camera properly. Most likely the latter.


----------



## jterrell (Sep 23, 2012)

Deep Blue

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's a few lume shoots of my past and present watches

Tx

Roberto


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is my Diver One Silicon and the Diver One NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

One of the strongest "torches" out there...


----------



## Jaykwish (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Smile


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

a few.....


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

No, bezel is not aligned . Don't want to bother with another pic though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

MM300



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## yawn (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## WolfHunter3877 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bijick (Dec 12, 2013)

Stowa PD


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sub

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1475lee (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

it would be really handy if when people posted their shots that they are specific about which brand and model it is 
thank you!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## yawn (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange Monster admires its own reflection in burl watchcase...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Orient Excursionist at dusk. (pic by my son.)


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Tsunami Classic silver dial



Eric


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Not all divers but still an interesting comparison between the different lume colours. Left to right is the Steinhart Nav-B, the Benarus Moray Bronze and the Lum Tec M57.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 FLE (red) Lume


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Gen2 Monster



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Skx007 and Nighthawk  








.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## jaho (Mar 7, 2014)

Seiko Orange Monster and the Viking. Not the best pictures on my phone.


----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

here is a couple of mine


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Seafarer


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## suparobg (Nov 2, 2009)

Planet Ocean Chronograph 45.5mm, Breitling Superocean Heritage Limited 46mm,Planet Ocean 45.5mm


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun



Eric


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN 007


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Tritium + black light


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

wease said:


> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


This lume pattern turned me off from this watch. To me it looks cartoonish. Clownish.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

A MattR of Time said:


> This lume pattern turned me off from this watch. To me it looks cartoonish. Clownish.


I think you just can't handle it's awesomeness.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Liked it because it was different

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Orange Monster Gen1



Eric


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

Meant to order hands with the green lume so it would match the rest of the Marathon.
Mistakenly ordered the blue, but didn't feel like mailing them back to China.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are a couple new ones I took delivery of...

Crepas L'Ocean



Harpoon


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

The SS Helson Gauge


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Deep Blue Master Explorer 1000...


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think you just can't handle it's awesomeness.


Um, yeah. Whatever. Looks juvenile to me. YMMV.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

No, you are not seeing things, and no PhotoShop tricks.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I've only just realised that the Sumo's second hand is rather nicely designed to ensure readability of the date when it sweeps past the date window. Maybe accidental but I like it.|>


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Stowa Seatime Prodiver...not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, not a diver but...


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Raven Deep 44.

Time is an invention.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Not technically a diver but close enough and dive watches are where my heart is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

OS300









Torch they call it!

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

Before blackout...









Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

busch12 said:


>


Is that from OS300, seems like a different shade of lume?

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

b-) _*Armida *_*A1-ETA/C3 (Blue Dial/Blue Bezel)**
*








*
*b-) *Armida **A1-New Gen Miyota (White Dial/White Saph Bezel )
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## BuddhaBear (Jun 5, 2014)

My Citizen Autozilla with modding (Add Lume to the outside of the Bezel)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Obris Morgan Pradata with blue dial


----------



## risturm (May 9, 2013)

Completely UNPLANNED shot of my SubC no date lume as I was walking past the bathroom mirror just after dinner:


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Steinhart Triton 100ATM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Raven Deep Tech










Saw Tooth










SMP










Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Dievas Divergraph ...

*













​


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Boschett Reef Ranger II


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

And some day lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Iechyd Da (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are 2 of my divers (Magrette MPP and Oris Aquis.
Was going to include the Seiko OM but we all know how ridiculously bright that things glows!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

The newest arrival, Seiko Black Monster. I decided to add C3 lume to the bezel...


----------



## NickySantoro (Jun 30, 2014)

This looks like a lot of fun!


FORMULa said:


> The newest arrival, Seiko Black Monster. I decided to add C3 lume to the bezel...


----------



## NickySantoro (Jun 30, 2014)

Seiko OM


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

I sat here biding my time until mr. sun went to the other side of the earth, and behold! I sat in the dark alone and took pictures of watches. We would all be a great case study for a psychology class.

Deep Blue ProTac (featuring an absurd amount of C3 - literally enough to read the text on the dial in the dark after a charge. is also visible through silt at 70ft below the waves)














Seiko BFK (forgot to wipe my hand ooze and sea salt off the crystal, so enjoy that, guys)








The good ol' Armida A7








And (gasp!) tritium Luminox diver! Not really lume but shut your face or I'll break a tritium tube in it.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Orient Mako
Not the brightest lume ever but it stays on quite long and I still can read the hour at the end of the night.
Actually is way greener than what it looks like on the pic...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## kms7852 (Mar 31, 2012)

Brothers from another mother


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Crappy cellphone shot, but you get the idea...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Helson SD40









...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

The new kid on the block for me as of this morning! You may notice that the tiny Deep Blue logo and name by the date window are somehow lumed despite being impossibly tiny.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Resco Patriot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Killer lume on this.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

The AP lume is good, but the Pelagos' lume is freakin fantastic b-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> The AP lume is good, but the Pelagos' lume is freakin fantastic b-)


That makes me miss my Helson SD40 a bunch.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

SM300


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Brisman said:


> SM300


That's what they should have made the new one look like. The sword hands look awesome. The Aqua Terra style hands the new one has just don't do it for me.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

MAKARA Octopus


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Blue dial Pradata








Zoomed in a bit.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Dupe


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Doubling up with a better shot 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Steinhart OVM. Not as bright as my Helson Shark Diver but still very legible.










David


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)




----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Halios Tropik SS










My old Seiko monster


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

momedic said:


> Resco Patriot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's mine (Gen 1)


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Here's mine (Gen 1)


I really dig the blue lume on the Gen 1!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Helson SD 40 v2 - can't take my eyes off the lume!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Helson SD 40 v2 - can't take my eyes off the lume!


Yep. Makes me miss my SD40 immensely.

David


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zixen Trimix 
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Can U please post watch models with pictures. Sometimes very interesting what is that. Thanks


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Aevig Huldra Orange


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

my bronzo brothers.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Magrette Regattare Tiki


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 29, 2009)

Tepst Viking

Pantor seahors
zenton m45


----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)

My WCT 1000M Diver...


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

auto zilla:


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight T100 Valjoux 7754


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is an Oris Aquis and a Magrette MPP. 
Oh and both are iPhone shots so that lume is really kickin'!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

The Artego surprisingly being the brightest.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> The Artego surprisingly being the brightest.


Just out of personal photographer curiosity, what was the shutter speed you used?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe I had set to 1" sec...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1601475


What is this?

David


----------



## !!Mom (Jun 25, 2009)

CSAR


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

AD BS100 SS
AD BS100 DLC
AD BS100 Bronze


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

This is a very poor pic of my Deep Blue lume, ill take a better one when it comes back from the watch shop .


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> What is this?
> 
> David


MKII Paradive?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_He$$ of a shot by ??_


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

It's Mk II Paradive.



Dec1968 said:


> What is this?
> 
> David


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry for double post. Trying to learn how to use tapatalk..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No enhancement necessary.
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

After a short drive in the MINI - love this Seiko.

David


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

No post editing.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dapett (Jan 21, 2014)

Armida A4


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't remember if I posted this already here. Deep Blue Day/Night Recon second generation


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sumo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ball Skindiver.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Richyb86 said:


>


Which one have you noticed lasts longer? Which one is initially brighter?


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Helberg From da Block"!
*







*
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

faiz31887 said:


> Which one have you noticed lasts longer? Which one is initially brighter?


They really are on par. No different to me. But nicer having the white indices on the mk2. Especially with the chrome trim around them


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45  ...
*







*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

From left to right: 
Helson shark diver
Skx mod
Fortis b42 marinemaster

The Helson never ceases to amaze.. The lume on that one is monstrous. Walk into a darkened cinema with the lume fully charged and you're guaranteed to be able to find your seat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

63 Tritium lume vials on the dial and hands and Super-Luminova under the sapphire bezel of my Deep Blue. Second pic is in a dimly lit room. It's bright enough to see easily in low light. I'll get some lume shots of my other divers soon.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Omega SMP. Really outstanding lume.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and the Shogun.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance 1Tausend.


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

My Squale 50 Atmos under a moonshine b-)















Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JSAR


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Guess what this is


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

hellowin said:


> Guess what this is
> 
> View attachment 1637121


Helson spear diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Planet Ocean

Soak.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette regatarre 2011 eta


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ball?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Not exactly a diver but it's capable of 300m and its lumes are IMO incredible not to post.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1048 Super Illuminator


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching a very wet Japanese GP demands a diver and my choice was my bronze Makara.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> ball?


You know it! EMII Diver World Time.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Sawtooth and OS 300m


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


aquadive bronze?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tobytobes said:


> aquadive bronze?


BS100 DLC


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

OS300


----------



## cstanion (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok not a diver but still a nice lume shot.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko 6105 8810


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry a little bit blurry.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Kluber said:


> Sorry a little bit blurry.
> 
> View attachment 1660138


I can't make out what it is, please tell me.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I can't make out what it is, please tell me.


Ha, yeah, sorry for not including ...this is the blancpain fifty fathoms bathyscaphe.

It has great lume but a lousy photographer to capture it ; )


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Helson SD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Kluber said:


> Ha, yeah, sorry for not including ...this is the blancpain fifty fathoms bathyscaphe.
> 
> It has great lume but a lousy photographer to capture it ; )
> 
> ...


LOL. That explains why I didn't know what it was as it too rich for my blood but a stunner that's for sure.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

smpc


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

My Armida A2 gen 2









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Armida A1 Brass


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

Tudor Pelagos lume. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

joins said:


> View attachment 1660137
> 
> 
> Seiko 6105 8810


Sweet! Is that an aftermarket dial with new lume or an original relumed? And if the latter, could you share who did it and other pics in daylight? Cheers

Oh, and a lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Armida A2 (again!) Love the power, subtlety and longevity of BGW9


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor Marina

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## VedRad (May 30, 2013)

Ball NEDU










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i20rider (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## d-rob (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a little epic shot of the deep blue sea ram 500 auto lume:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Not mine but my son's Xmas present.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

DAGAZ CAV-1 TYPE 2


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Subjected each to the same light before taking this photo on the iPhone.










Left to right : Benarus Moray, Makara Octopus, Makara SeaTurtle (prototype) & Seiko Monster Mk2.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Ill-Lume-Inor"


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Momentum M1 Pro that I just bought for my dad. Lume kinda sucks, but maybe it's because I've been spoiled with my PO and Monster.


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Certina DS and VSA dive master and VSA Alpnach


----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

OVM


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

My brother took this Lum Tec of my hands for me.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Just landed. 'Zilla.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette Lume with the Holidays spirit


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Sinn- U1


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Seiko versus Citizen:




And the Patravi ScubaTec:


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

2 watches new to me.

Sinn U1









Orient M-Force


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> Magrette Lume with the Holidays spirit


some impeccable shots there !


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Certina DS again....


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

an O amd an S:


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

an O and an S:


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Waiting for pizza


----------



## Frankp (Oct 21, 2014)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

DEEP BLUE Alpha Marine 500 T100


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Radioactive Bucherer 500


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Tudor Pelagos:









Seamaster 300:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

1974 Seiko 6105-8110










Time to hit the sack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Quick snap before stepping out of the house.. Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 T100. Haven't been able to get it off my wrist since it arrived on Monday!


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

007 w/ C3 PloProfs and lumed bezel insert.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Lume looks blue though it is green, it matches the perlon strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Deep Blue DayNight Recon II


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ my white recon 2 says hello there with her flashlights lit 

The blue /orange trit tube combo is hawt !


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Danny T said:


> ^ my white recon 2 says hello there with her flashlights lit
> 
> The blue /orange trit tube combo is hawt !


Couldn't help but notice that our watches are showing almost the same time in the pics!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jiterator said:


> Couldn't help but notice that our watches are showing almost the same time in the pics!


Ha indeed they do!! Nice catch. I took My pic last night on my iPhone.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Someone has a killer collection of fine watches !! Well done !!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Someone dad has a killer collection of fine watches !! Well done !!


Thanks Danny ...I know you got some great divers with killer lume as well, post up

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Having acquired 3 watches in less than a month due to a serious bout of watch acquisition syndrome, I thought a family photo was in order..

From left: Deep Blue DayNight Recon II, Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red, Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 T100.









Close up of the Recon:









The Steinhart:









The Alpha Marine:


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

A8 with lumed bezel.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Seiko Sun023


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM 88


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Frosty U1


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I must admit I haven't paid too much attention to the son's Commodore since he got it at Christmas but tonight I had a proper look at it and I must say Ben has produced a sweet watch, it's lumes glow bright to begin with though within a couple of minutes this dulls down but seems to maintain this level only losing brightness very gradually. Another thing I noticed about its lumes is the hands and bezel glow brighter than the rest of the dial which differs from all my own watches.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Lume from an old Seiko monster (more than 10 years old)


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Deep Blue DayNight 65 T100


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I just picked up the Momentum! Super excited about it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

My new Diver One Silicon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

learning how to do GIFs, lol


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Lume comparo between my Planet Ocean and Momentum M50


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

HELSON SHARKDIVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A compilation of some of the watches sitting around the house, most mine.


























































and some non-divers


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Helson SD40










Oris TT


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Mileata Model 1


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Seiko SBDC027 "50th Anniversary Prospex Diver's 200":


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a few of many.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Zodiac Sea Wolf:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

some mean Piranha


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Kalmar light show


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'








Submariner 14060M


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Omega PO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

"Baby" Tuna


----------



## 1475lee (Nov 13, 2012)

Helson blackbeard ..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

some bada$$ lume



1475lee said:


> Helson blackbeard ..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NFW Shumate Diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.









Deep blue lume.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Deep blue.
> 
> View attachment 3165066
> 
> ...


Crystal clear Clive...great shot..Dave


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

BFK.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

This thing is insane. Almost rivals my Orange Monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Tempest Viking


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Lume shot in sepia









my new fav lume shot


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Deep Blue Daynight Scuba


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shogun love


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent in my 6309-7040 for a relume


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai 425.
















And an an extra pic for some unknown reason )


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Citizen Diver P8200 (Old Aqualand).


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Boschett harpoon


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

CWC RN Quartz diver Luminova dial with L. circle.


----------



## 808state (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Seiko SBDC027



















Seiko Shogun SBDC007


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## water_monkey (Apr 4, 2015)

Seiko Monster Srp411

__________________________________

________________ ?
Seiko Black Orange Monster Gen 2 
Tissot PRS200
Tissot Couturier 
Swatch Touch camo


----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

One hand more than usual:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Quite possibly the worst Deep Blue lume ever:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-1000-4


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My Benarus moray.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PP


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

A quick one of the Tektite taken this evening.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Deep Blue Master 2000


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Playing around with Bathys, Seiko Solar Chrono and Monster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Sub.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/(I'M A SCAMMER)/16274464577_670363e738_b.jpg


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

Semi lume shots for two pieces I have.










And










Cheers!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

New DLC Stainless lume filled bezel insert for my Magrette MPP


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> New DLC Stainless lume filled bezel insert for my Magrette MPP


Do Magrette still get Lumtec to do the lumes for them?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Do Magrette still get Lumtec to do the lumes for them?


I have no idea. First I've heard that Lumtec does their Lume. Where did you hear this at?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I have no idea. First I've heard that Lumtec does their Lume. Where did you hear this at?


I think I read it on a website (might have been theirs) some time ago but would love to know whether it was true, Lumtec IMO make arguably the best lumes so if true your Magrette should be pretty decent.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I think I read it on a website (might have been theirs) some time ago but would love to know whether it was true, Lumtec IMO make arguably the best lumes so if true your Magrette should be pretty decent.


Interesting.

Lume is very good on my MPP. On the old bezel insert it was non-existent.

I do have a Lumtec M41...however on my M41, the Lume is just so so due to the fact most of the Lume on the dial is orange. So it's hard for me to make any apples to apples comparisons.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Grand Seiko Diver


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few more lume shots of my Tuna 015
pics quality is not the best, the lume on the other end....


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Blumo's lumibrite.. Still waiting for my kalmar2 to ship. That one should be a serious lume light show!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

Seiko skx007, Makara Hawkbill Sea Turtle and Oris Small second.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram auto after a walk in semi dark:


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Pardon my focus during a low speed tunnel shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Grand Seiko


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Unapologetic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shark Diver 42.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Put out by these two Citizen's.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Strider Hyperdive


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Lüm-Tec M500


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m

*


*
Benarus Remora 2 
*









*Helson Shark Diver
*









*Marathon JSAR
*


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Steinhart Apollon.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Helberg CH6









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Halios Delfin, Omega Seamaster 2254, Tag Aquaracer WAN








2254


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

love my B42


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hexa f74 LE










-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Deep blue sea ram after short time outside:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

philskywalker said:


> love my B42


Love the whole idea of a fully lumes dial but have resisted getting one as I'm unsure how long the lumes last, how does this one perform?


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Skx009j lume


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Clerc Hydroscaph Chrono:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Oris Aquis gray dial with orange markers


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

From my bunk in the saturation dive chamber I'm living in;
Doxa 1200T








Diver One Silicon








Tudor Pelagos 









scurfawatches.com


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

first and only pic i've taken of this watch so far. just so happened to turn out perfect on the first try


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll just toss in my freshly arrived Helson SD 42mm


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Diver lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Shouldn't be too difficult to guess


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

Helson SD42 with lumed bezel. This thing is a torch! Even on cloudy days, it lights up a dark room!


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 45 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Roger Ruegger said:


> Shouldn't be too difficult to guess


Just maybe, could be, an Autozilla. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

i


----------



## captainh0wdy (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Sustinet (Nov 15, 2013)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Seiko Spork and Armida A1 bronze (with minimal bezel).


----------



## Sustinet (Nov 15, 2013)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/
15/05/26/9ba1729b16e3645ebff98195f4588f36.jpg



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Exp II.


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

PloProf


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Strider Hyperdive.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Borealis Scorpionfish


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Bremont S2000.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

This was after charging it with a torch for only 3 seconds.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This thing is astonishingly bright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

let's play guess the watch by its lume:]

here's top shelf of my watchbox:


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

beceen said:


> let's play guess the watch by its lume:]
> 
> here's top shelf of my watchbox:


I see[bottom line] a Maranez Bangla, Seiko Monster, Armida A1 42mm, Armida A1 45mm...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

In the bottom line, add a Helson Tortuga between Maranez and Monster. But for the Maranez, I'll go more Layan than Bangla (size being the factor).
At least two citizen world time BJ9031 in the top part, and another Citizen GMT but in blue lume (don't know the exact model). Quite possibly an Artego 300 on the right.

That leaves the two watches at the top left...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Scorpionfish


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

SuperP said:


> I see[bottom line] a Maranez Bangla, Seiko Monster, Armida A1 42mm, Armida A1 45mm...





Pakz said:


> In the bottom line, add a Helson Tortuga between Maranez and Monster. But for the Maranez, I'll go more Layan than Bangla (size being the factor).
> At least two citizen world time BJ9031 in the top part, and another Citizen GMT but in blue lume (don't know the exact model). Quite possibly an Artego 300 on the right.
> 
> That leaves the two watches at the top left...


well, that was quick:]
although, not spot on - that is a different model of Maranez, and not your standard monster. The blue one is a commando citizen 300.
And indeed the one on the right in the middle row is an Artego, but a 500m model.

now get those two from upper left;] There is also something in the top row with pretty weak lume (middle).


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Newest arrival









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Seiko SBBN035


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Certina DS Action and Oris Aquis Date


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pradata


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is mine Citzen NY0056-09E diver - original plastic bracelet. 
Very cool,






light and punctual watch - an automatic movement Miyota that beats the quartz +1 min/2months ( approx. +1s/24 h)...







Probably the best simple automatic diver in the world!
P.P. I have a hight quality Nato 20mm, but the original one is cool enough and comfortable to wear...


----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)

Deep Blue Sun Diver Military 1K


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Gmt master II and moon


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Two tone Seamaster



Resco Patriot



A few Resco watches in the winder after lights out


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate non photoshopped picture taken with my cellphone. This watch lume as torch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doxa 300


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN023


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

halios laguna


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Master II


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Citizen Excalibur









LWC Naylamp 300m


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Armida A8









Halios Bluering









Helson Sharkdiver 42


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 5315810


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Shark Diver









Skindiver


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Rado Original Diver


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seiko monster and helson shark diver......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Gerlach otago.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Steinhart ovm......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tempest commodore.......


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Oris ProDive "Force Recon GMT":


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Squale 50 Atmos 1521 :


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Simple lume shot from the Squale 1545-C.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Citizen BN0000:








Citizen NY0040:








Seiko SBDC0001 and SBDC0003:








Sinn U2S:








Omega Seamaster Professional:








Tudor Pelagos:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Poseidon


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Resco Bullfrog


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
H2O Orca,


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

ORIENT MakoUSA...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Strider Hyperdive


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SUN019 & SBBN037


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Loving the lume on this baby!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

What's that one? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

metalgear said:


> What's that one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Owc 9411










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not a real diver but...







this one.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Technically you could argue it's not a diver but with a 300mWR it's as up to the job as most.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5668202
> View attachment 5668226


Clive I'd love to own one but when she heard the price she's probably divorce me and take the bloody thing anyway. LOL

Admiring your watch with envy.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Good lume even in broad daylight.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Omega Seamaster Pro 300m


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5814738


What is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

Tag Heuer Aquagraph


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Had to open the lens apeture a bit.....


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Sick lume of Piranha


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Obris Morgan Pradata


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Reactor Prism


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Seiko 7002


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Seiko Sumo


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Szanto


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna lume

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FLORIJN (Oct 23, 2015)

FLORIJN with lume


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Getting a lume shot with a shot with a 9 year old, 6MP camera is not as easy as it sounds. The best I could do was this with some background light.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

BGW9 x 2 =


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

BGW9 on NATO works too..


----------



## nitchai (Aug 10, 2014)

Not so bad, huh?

Sent from my XT1225 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ennebi Fondale


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Twofer!










And a bonus non-diver twofer!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

SKX007


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Jsar


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Oris Sixty-Five (the new one with the blue/grey dial):


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

When lume shots need not be black... it says something about the quality of lume..


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Makara Octopus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fortis B-42 Ti


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 808state (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

Zixen Nitrox Vintage II, Crepas El Buzo, SAS, Tactico Tc1 and Halios Laguna.


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

LE Sumo:


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Luminox Deep Dive:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow II. And I was somewhat skeptical about the lume when I ordered it, lol. Really a beautiful watch.


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

Precista PR50-B


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Any love for the 2265.80 Electric Blue SMP?


----------



## petrolhead1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oris Der Meistertaucher


----------



## petrolhead1 (Apr 8, 2012)

And an Oris TT1 full lume dial for good measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Ancon Sea Shadow II. And I was somewhat skeptical about the lume when I ordered it, lol. Really a beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 6114042
> 
> ...


Nice! I almost jumped on this while it was on sale at T of M. Hesitated as I wasn't familiar with Ancon, and then it was too late.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Nice! I almost jumped on this while it was on sale at T of M. Hesitated as I wasn't familiar with Ancon, and then it was too late.


Gorgeous watch. Grab one if you get another chance. |>


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## petrolhead1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fortis B42 Marinemaster to get your Wednesday started...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Armida A1 goodness...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The diver one silicon is now all the same colour









scurfawatches.com


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

Deep Blue Daynight Recon T100


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Potato quality is potato


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Deep Blue Depth Master 1000








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Wish I could like them all in one fell swoop. Great pics guys! Not sure if I've added this before, but I think it's the best lume I've ever seen...










Zenton G45 on acid

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Wish I could like them all in one fell swoop. Great pics guys! Not sure if I've added this before, but I think it's the best lume I've ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously cool looking. Not sure what time it's showing though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Found my old blacklight! Lume party for my Steinhart this morning while getting ready. Which also meant I took out all my credit cards, my passport, and drivers license to enjoy the various security blacklight thingies.

Here's my drivers license, and due to an out of state emergency I was reissued a valid license with my original 15 yr old self. I do professional patent litigation, and this is in my wallet. It is my greatest shame. And the stupid picture magically appears under UV, apparently.


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

My family of Deep Blues chilling in the wardrobe.

Clockwise from left: Alphamarine white lume dial with black bezel and red tritium tubes, Recon II with white dial and orange hands, Black faced T100 65 tubes, and lastly my latest acquisition, the Scuba with light blue dial and blue tubes.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oris diver 65









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H20 Kalmar2 mokume gane mop dial










Omega speedy mk2


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow II


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Aquadive BS500

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aquadive BS 100








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Some lume of my new Seamaster:


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Loving the doxa, a no-nonsense approach, bright as hell were it matters










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## GiantTortoise (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings to all you night owls.
This has probably been done ad nauseam but here is a night shift lume shot of my SKX007










b-)​_


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Waking up with this one.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Daytime photo of the lumes on my Makara Octopus










Not at all bad on a dull winter morning.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Everyone have a happy & safe New Year!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Helson SD


UTS 1000m V2


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow II


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pics from earlier for work and still on. Getting off around 10:30pm.









Happy New Year !


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

HNY Everyone & goodbye 2015! I'll be rockin in the 2016 New Year with the Aquadive BS300:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hope everyone had a great start for 2016.

















b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Few more pics of diver lume shots....

Seiko 2nd gen Monster


















Orient Ray Raven


















b-)​_


----------



## tomogwen (Dec 17, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Waking up with this one


That is one good looking watch

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

One of my divers flanked by a couple of Lum-Tecs

P.S.
Before you ask the answer is YES the B30 is that intense.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> One of my divers flanked by a couple of Lum-Tecs
> 
> P.S.
> Before you ask the answer is YES the B30 is that intense.


Love all those but wow. What's the middle one ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Love all those but wow. What's the middle one ?


That's my Makara Octopus










Here's a couple of other photos with my Benarus Moray


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Poseidon


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Orient 300m Diver. They put a really nice lume on this one.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sexiest lume in my collection


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Today's


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Late night walk to mail box with the Recon


----------



## m141170 (Jan 8, 2014)

citizen orca







and moded by me bezel


----------



## m141170 (Jan 8, 2014)

citizen promaster jp3020 







and moded by me hands


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

m141170 said:


> citizen orca
> View attachment 6630882
> 
> and moded by me bezel
> View attachment 6630890


I have one, but yours looks more bad ass!
Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m141170 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Citizen Promaster JT3039-53E*

modded bezel






View attachment 6631218


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

m141170 said:


> citizen orca
> View attachment 6630882
> 
> and moded by me bezel
> View attachment 6630890


Now this has got to be the coolest lume I've seen yet !

That looks wicked !

Nice job.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

slightly charged 

sd 45 2824-2 #328


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

iPhone pic so it's a little shabby.. My collection in the dark wardrobe.

Top row from left: Deep Blue DayNight Scuba T100, Deep Blue DayNight Recon 2, Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 T100, Deep Blue DayNight 65 T100.
Bottom row from left: Mondaine Stop2Go (No lume on this one!), Marina Militare, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red Mk1, Panerai Pam111, Luminox Atacama 1947, Tag Heuer Carrera.


----------



## redscorpion (Jan 12, 2016)

very nice


----------



## redscorpion (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## redscorpion (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Seiko Lume Monstrosity

Seiko SRP639


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen Prime


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning folks, here's an early morning lume of the versatile SKX007

With the bracelet to start the day


















Have great weekend everyone
b-)​_


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

For my fellow lovers-of-lume.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I don't know how to upload gifs from gfycat directly into this text...
Lume - Gfycat


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Hexa Osprey
> 
> View attachment 6804858


Beautiful shot! One would like to think this would put any reservation on Hexa lume attributes, straight to bed :-!

RD


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Affordable Bautilus


----------



## malik713 (Jul 5, 2012)

Planet Ocean titanium 45.5

____________________________
"If you're flammable and have legs , you are never blocking a fire exit. "

Mitch Hedberg


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love lume


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My first and second Prometheus watches. Both arrived within a week of each other.


----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)

Got caught at work wearing the new citizen when the power went out.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

PRS-2 Dreadnought









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#A7


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ADI "BatCat" and G.Gerlach "Enigma"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus Bronze MO 
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Chromalight on my subC
Lumibright on my SRP777 Turtle
Superluminova on my Luminor 000

Seiko by far is the brightest, the panerai is a close second with greener shades of lume. The Rolex chromalight was the darkest, the intensity was good but its no where near the PAM and Seiko's.

The hands on the Seiko was burning like a torch, cant ask for more on a $300 watch.

*All watches tested is less than 2 years old, about 10 min exposure with a household lamp.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Under a 10x loupe, the seiko lume is spoty and lumpy, which is expected for the lume in this price point. 
The lume on the Rolex and Panerai are even and flat, no dark spots whatsoever.

The hands on the SRP777 also burnts brighter than the dial for some reason.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 6993690
> 
> View attachment 6993698
> 
> ...


Your observation about the Seiko's failings is why I rate Lumtec so highly in this respect.










Every part of the lume is even and matching be that the hands or the hour markers.


----------



## Fingathing (May 25, 2013)

Not the best pictures, but here's a couple of mine. 








Benarus Remora








Raven Deep Tech


----------



## Fingathing (May 25, 2013)

And this one I wearing now

Tactico TC2


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

C3 Sandwich. Davidsen's.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shume lume

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

My tritium fascination.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Lume on demand, no flashlight required.








Have a great weekend everyone.
:-d​_


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Batial... 









Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Steinhart Triton 100ATM....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quick charge with the brand new OVM v2

David


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

My Shark Diver 40mm


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

Oris divers 65


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MIL5419 said:


> My Shark Diver 40mm
> 
> View attachment 7108914


I had one of those. That lume was intoxicating.

David


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Citizen NY0040-09W. Here is a thread that focuses upon this unique watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Armida A1 42mm


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

*And the infamous....

*







*
And for kicks. my Titanium buddy here:

*


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Bumping my precious (thread)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

turn! ;-)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## cda555 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Tough to beat Helson...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Martinus said:


> Tough to beat Helson...
> 
> View attachment 8243698


Best lume in the business

David


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Planet Monster


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Armida A1, A4, Zixen Trimix GMT


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived today


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Послато са SM-G928F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, that is some beautiful lume! 

which watch is this?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Tempest commodore. 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Doxa 750 pro









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Some of my collection freshly UV zapped










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

And revealed what they are....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

And the same lot after five minutes










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Deep blue T100 Scuba









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Jlc Master diving 1000









Послато са SM-G928F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Seiko MM300:


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

After about 20 sec under a 500 lumen led flashlight


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha:


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ennebi Toscana and G&W T-500


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Corgeut Black Bay homage watch.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Okay.. guess I've snapped a lume shot or two over the years...


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## BFRedrocks (Jun 10, 2016)

Bremont S500/BK


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Послато са SM-G928F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Oris TT1 









Seiko sumo


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6 Dual Lume

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just took this in my back yard while my dogs were doing their business.
SKX009









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

And Expl2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Invicta 9937



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

The Magrette Vantage-prime as always


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Deep Blue Rescue GMT









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Armida A2


















Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tisell


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

dynamo23 said:


> Tisell


That's a really good pic! How is the quality of the Tisell? The Tisell website has this watch sold out and unavailable until Jan 2017!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sun Diver III


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> That's a really good pic! How is the quality of the Tisell? The Tisell website has this watch sold out and unavailable until Jan 2017!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Quality is amazing for the price. Miyota movement, ceramic bezel.

Lume is, honestly, sh*t. Which makes it such a photographic challenge to get a proper lume shot of a Tisell sub.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Rojote said:


> Sun Diver III


Sun Diver III

























Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Had to jack up the exposure setting on my iPhone just a bit, but once I did that I think you can appreciate the raw power of my Orsa's blinding lume. Enjoy!!









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOffBlue (Jan 26, 2014)

Desk Diving:


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Excalibur


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Certina DS Action Auto Lume:









Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre Lume:









Prometheus Piranha Lume:


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Steinhart ocean one


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Lum-Tec M300 XL









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

The Ball DeepQuest was always a pleasure to view in the dark:


----------



## CraigHarper (Feb 29, 2016)

Omega 212.30.41.61.01.001 and Orient Ray II


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Borealis Estoril


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is the Zilla.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My auto sub homage 6-9 dial. Whoever made this dial, painted some darn good Lume on it!

















Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Group gathering today. Somehow missed the 6R15 Black Monster.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Skx009


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Group gathering today. Somehow missed the 6R15 Black Monster.
> 
> Nice collection!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Radar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Group gathering today. Somehow missed the 6R15 Black Monster.
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of the recent additions


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Some of the recent additions


Which deep blue is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The deep blue is the Quartz sea quest 1000m. Really good lume. It's weird as it has the green yellow daylight tiny of c3 but glows blue like bgw9. Seems to take a bit longer the superluminova to charge. But it gets quite bright and the longevity and legibility are excellent. I was Leary after seeing some hot or miss reviews of recent deep blue lume especially at the more affordable end.


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko's LumiBrite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

Boschett Reef Ranger II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

One of my watch cases.....try to identify the watches. Some are quite easy, others are tougher.

I'll give the answers on the following post if you are stumped.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

smille76 said:


> One of my watch cases.....try to identify the watches. Some are quite easy, others are tougher.
> 
> I'll give the answers on the following post if you are stumped.


Wow you're right, I'm TOTALLY stumped!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Wow you're right, I'm TOTALLY stumped!


double post


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Wow you're right, I'm TOTALLY stumped!


sorry I re-uploaded the correct file. i had selected the wrong image


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

SPOILERS!! 


The answers are below!!










Top Row, L to R: Oris Aquis Maldives LE, Athaya Lamafa, Bernhardt Corsair II, Halios Delfin, Deep Blue Master 1000, Borealis Sea Dragon
Mid row: Haigh & Hastings M2 Diver, GGerlach Otago, NFW Shumate, Seiko SBDC003 Blumo, Seiko Tuna SBBN035, Magrette Regattare Tiki
Bottom Row: Seiko 6309, Helson Spear Diver Frame, XW Tsunami Bonefrog, Lum-Tec B28, Dugena Nautica Automatik, Steinhart Triton 100 ATM

The brightest of the bunch is the NFW, followed by the Ninja Tuna 035 and the Helson Spear Diver.

Honorable mentions to the GGerlach Otago and the Borealis, very nice surprise.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## iB_071996 (Jul 23, 2016)

- iB


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

The 114060 has a beautiful lume


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

good night! ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tonight waiting for the movie to start 









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Put this one together for getting 1000 followers on IG









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze (middle) versus Tudor Pelagos (1st gen.):


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Tudor Pelagos, probably has better lume than my Submariner, Luminor and turtle. Certainly better looking with the fully lumed bezel.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not mine but I'm test driving it for a little bit.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Put this one together for getting 1000 followers on IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's cool as ice right there. Awesome pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wow ! Great shot !!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Three headed Borealis Seafarer monster


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Wow ! Great shot !!


Thanks. Loving the case on these. I was getting a bit jealous seeing your shots but at least I knew this was on its way from Elshan.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks. Loving the case on these. I was getting a bit jealous seeing your shots but at least I knew this was on its way from Elshan.


I'm glad you get to try one too. You deserve it more than me. I'm just a 4 o' clock crown nutcase that finally gets to try a meteorite dial for first time. December is gonna be awesome !


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I'm glad you get to try one too. You deserve it more than me. I'm just a 4 o' clock crown nutcase that finally gets to try a meteorite dial for first time. December is gonna be awesome !


I don't know about 'deserve' but I'm happy anyway. I'm turning more into a 4 o'clock crown nutcase too.

Got to wait until the end of the year to try it on the bracelet though - apart from that I'd be happy to just keep this one as it's the configuration I ordered.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just in from smooth transaction with Floydboy.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

I can offer this tonight..........


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Turtle torch


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Another of the Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

My old Citizen Orca still got it

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

stupid autocorrect


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Took this pics just a couple of days ago.....

*Monster*


















This watch has the brightest lume in my collection.
b-)​_


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SKXA35 in front of my Sony TA-N77ES 200Watt (but seriously not messing around 200 Watts) Stereo Amplifier ..it weights near about 65~lbs.


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Says pilot but it's a diver to me


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Dugena Poseidon









Citizen ProMaster









Seiko 5 Sports (Glossy Five)









Longines Legend Diver & Oris Aquis Small Second Date









Steinhart Triton 30 ATM Bronze Last Edition









H20 Orca Bronze


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seinhart Ti500


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

My Citizen family with "the cousin" in-between  TheNY0040-9W pip point has almost no lume - they've just put the lense... Any advice how to fix? The watch s only few days old - a brand new piece - came like this...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Forgot to post yesterday


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Forgot to post yesterday


Hi,

Can you tell me what is this model, they look great?

Borealis Seafarer?

S.


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

revitup007 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


great.....looks very specal


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me what is this model, they look great?
> 
> ...


Yes, Seafarers  thank you.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Taken with a cheap hand held phone:


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Just my 4000m sub 400 dollar watch... Ouch that hurts. Lol.


----------



## Bgilbert82D (Jan 21, 2015)

Lume Tower

Zinex 
H2O
Resco x 2
Omega PO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bgilbert82D said:


> Lume Tower
> 
> Zinex
> H2O
> ...


These shots never get old. What is it about lume? So pretty...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 2254


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

SKX009


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

NY0040


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Borealis Batial...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Helson brass SD.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hexa Osprey.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Armida A2 brass 42mm and a Davosa Ternos Ceramic...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)

Scurfa bell diver.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The Scurfa Bell Diver 1


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The new Mido OSC V


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz









Halios









Pelagos









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Modded 007...


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Oris Force Recon GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

Mm300


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Aquatimer


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Squale tiger


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

In the photos : 
- Seiko Blue Turtle SRP773
- Borealis Estoril 300 Blue
- Davosa Ternos Ceramic
- Armida A2 42mm Brass Blue Sunburst


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Aevig
Trintec
Karlskrona
Helm
Seiko









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Citizen NY0040-09W










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^That ain't a fully lumed dial.... this is. lol


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Benarus Moray 44mm.....


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

That looks fantastic. Which Helson is that?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Last night at Doctor Strange. One of my favorite movies ever. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Armida A1 42mm SS


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Seawolf.............


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC ...


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

SKX009 torch


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm fascinated by lume shots! My Seiko 009 with modded dial and hands


----------



## Mer2112 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

What about a nice blue lume from exp ii?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

No introduction needed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jhanna1701 said:


> That looks fantastic. Which Helson is that?


This is a Helson Spear Diver with the "frame" dial. Out of production and hopefully will come back one day.


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Gmt









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

join d club


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Jaeger LeCoultre Master compresot diver 









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Most recent watch









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

If anyone cares to guess before I put the layout up, that'd be just fine.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn U1000 EZM6b


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The true rue test of wicked Lume is when you can even see it during the daylight hours!!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Another Hammerhead


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

JuryDuty said:


> If anyone cares to guess before I put the layout up, that'd be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Orient Mako in Orange. You'll just have to trust me that it's Orange.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Baume&Mercier Capeland S XXL vs Seiko Monster...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Newest one in my collection. UNDONE. Not a bad little watch.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of you might not have seen these in the Deep Blue thread so I thought I'ld drop them in here as well.Hope you don't mind...


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Tisell Sub BGW9 current model



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios puck best lume than all my other watches


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Seahorse Maríneman, black MOP, ceramic, saphire, ISO 6425 diver's watch.









Kentex Seahorse Maríneman II, green MOP, ceramic, saphire, ISO 6425 diver's watch.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

blurred said:


> Baume&Mercier Capeland S XXL vs Seiko Monster...


Great shots!!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My Ocean7 Lume:


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Trekker with BG-W9


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Divemaster vintage lume

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

A1.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Group shot 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

How about some Lionel Ritchie lume?

....all night long.....


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

A MattR of Time said:


> How about some Lionel Ritchie lume?
> 
> ....all night long.....


Took that shot dancing on the ceiling?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Breitling Avenger Blackbird

















Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

And my S.T. Dupont RAID (took this the other night and forgot to post). Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko Darth tuna killer lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 10y edition


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Estoril, LD, PADI, Anko.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Oris diver sixty five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Houls said:


> Tisell Sub BGW9 current model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long does the lume last?


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Borealis Estoril 300


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Seiko kinetic









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a new one for me


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fonzi (Jun 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spec_J (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice! This looks more blue than the typical green Lumibrite.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pantor Seahorse

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Good old Raven Vintage 42. I don't often hear about these in discussion about lume, but it's as good as I've had. Probably equal to an Armida a2 I had a few years ago.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Armida A7 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Mido Ocean Star, not the brightest but keeps legible for 6-7 hours, pleased with it


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Ball Skindiver II


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Loading for the night...

The Ginault thread made me take out the Ancon Sea Shadow II


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> Ball Skindiver II


Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

ALfwlmth said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks! Yea, I must admit that it makes me giddy every time I stare down at my wrist when I'm wearing this one at night. I was just commenting on the Ball forum about how much I enjoyed wearing it throughout the power outage in the days after the hurricane this past year.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm wearing a DB DayNight Diver T100 right now and I catch myself looking all the time. The color scheme, with the flat tubes and the lumed bezel REALLY make that piece pop! At the risk of sounding like I've lost my marbles and it's a little hard to describe, but it kind of pulls you in once you look the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Lume on Seiko SUN021, too bright ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fireside lume 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Jlc master compresor









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Deep Blue Juggernaut IV


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star V (Ti)









Ginault Ocean-Rover


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shark Divers


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Orient OS300


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Deep Blue pro aqua diver









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Well my old first gen black monster still has some good shine left in it after all these years!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanner613 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Love this new toy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLS T100...


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

All divers









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Zelos Hammerhead bronze blue



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 45 Carbon....


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Armida A1 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Danny T said:


>


Wicked!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my Samsung S7


Very nice! Even in the dark I can see that's an impressive collection.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Ball Fireman NECC


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very pleased with my new OT500. 
The bgw9 keeps up nicely with the armida and estoril.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohansolo (Oct 25, 2016)

From left to right: 
Orient Blue Ray, Seiko Velatura, Seiko SNE451P1.


















Really love this Seiko SNE451P1!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Picked this from the post office this evening!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


Looking good John

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm having a love affair with my, ahem, Alpina Extreme Sailing. While not a diving watch per se (even though it's rated to 300m) I think Alpina should have made it one with a red minute hand and lumed bezel. I find the clean look much more appealing than the Extreme Diver.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got this today...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is my small collection for this thread. Can you name the watches!! Lets make that a small game! 








You can find the answers here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/6-di...marcelloc-ginault-3978090-2.html#post37977602


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Boschett LE Cave Dweller










Squale 30 Atmos GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Manta Ray....


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

*Omega Planet Ocean 45.5 8500









Orient Star 300m Saturation Diver








*


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......Deep Blue 1000m Master Explorer......






 .....Seiko Orange Monster......






.....new Deep Blue Master 2000m 10y Anniv LTD Edition (blue-orange) aka/Blue Smurf


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja tuna, shark diver 45 Carbon and Panerai 000


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1; some of the best lume in the business.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna lamp on; sweet dreams...

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

The SBDX017 is quite a bit brighter than the pelagos, but the pelagos is a bit more showy.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's some pretty stout lume! Brightest I've ever owned before.









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Surprisingly good




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Sub was on fire after some sunny-day snow shoveling.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

Reflections on a Divingstar


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

SUN065

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*
Ha, ha, it's seriously super bright though.......


























b-)​_


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Love the tubes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Armida A4 by night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eZakalwe (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Daytime Lume










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Daytime Lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my top 5 watches ever!! The dial is nothing short of mesmerizing!! I can just sit and stare at it, a lot longer than anyone should spend looking at a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

BGW-9


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is that the original lume?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

narofx said:


> Is that the original lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nope, I relumed it with noctilumina B17f.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Scurfa










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

033 Tuna


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

What kind of watch is this?



valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jpk207 said:


> What kind of watch is this?


62MAS Prototype by Manchester Watch Works

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Boschett LE Cave Dweller 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Ward Vintage:


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

last night


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rocat said:


> View attachment 10553698
> View attachment 10553706
> View attachment 10553722


Hey Rocat,

what is the second watch in your picture? A Citizen BN0100 maybe?

cheers


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

cobra de calibre!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hammerhead.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Here's mine!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx Rock


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Tempest Commodore

Loaded to its max...


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

SUN019


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

A1 aka the torch:


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

2535.80 said:


>


I feel like I should know this, but what type of watch is this?


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

mule said:


> I feel like I should know this, but what type of watch is this?


Helm Vanuatu, second gen. Really good value for the price.


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

2535.80 said:


> Helm Vanuatu, second gen. Really good value for the price.


It is a nice looking watch. Great lume. It has a Sinn look to me with the hands.


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Helson SD










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a older Titanium aquatimer that is probably 15 years old and never re-lumed.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Not totally dark but still some lume showing.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

amrvf said:


>


Come'on Man, you can't post a shot like that without listing whats in the shot.

(Awesome collection BTW)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

there is a Monster crawling under my bed

20170303_215406 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Omega 2255


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264.60









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

I.N.O.X.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

amrvf said:


>


What box/winder is this? Awesome photo!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

..


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster NY0054-04L


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster







Deep Blue Sea Ram







Invicta Pro Diver







J. Springs BBH102







Orient Mako


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ginault Ocean Rover


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Citizen Promaster BN0151


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to say, this watch has incredible lume. It lights up on the MOP background in the hall or stairs at work and gives me a smile. It's a torch, and a steal for the money. Stupidly good watch for the money.


----------



## drewhenson (Dec 12, 2015)

Tritium will always be the best. I'm curious about Alpina lume. From what I've heard, the lume is terrible???


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Orca









Crepas Tribute to the Banana


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay and Omega









Seamaster in daylight 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black and Steel with BGW9 and C3 lume, respectively...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Scafo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

OWC Milsub


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

BOLDR Odyssey*Save**Save*​


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

42 lume salute


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent lume shots









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

NTH Amphion Vintage no date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hard to beat a full lume dial


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores









This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> A few recent lume shots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


All cool but the stowa looks sick, the second hand is sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Not all divers but... all 200m+, that counts!?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*


























b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Some Seiko LumiBrite, lume on the SKX bezel is aftermarket.















Some Omegas, Superluminova I trust (?)















C1 Superluminova on Obris Morgan Exp II








and BGW9 Superluminova on Hexa Osprey.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Skill eyes glowing









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

My Armida is my first watch with proper lume on it. I was out washing the car and went back inside to get something in the house. I was floored when I looked down at my watch and saw it glowing!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Just snapped this pic of my Seiko SUN019


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Guess the divers


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Kalmar carbon


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

NY0040-17L


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Bremont S500


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> View attachment 11474986


Very cool picture!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

b-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Helson Shark Diver 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Helson Spear Diver:


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing fancy...


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Helson SD40









Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ivancrown said:


> Helson SD40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't resist:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

MM300









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> Nothing fancy...


One of the best lume!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

My humble lume









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

FORMULa said:


> Nothing fancy...


Love the a1! White version is pretty rare, congrats


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Stan Lee said:


> One of the best lume!
> 
> Sent from my LG
> 
> ...


----------



## Lussmo1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here are mine seiko black monster 1st gen, squale atmos 20 militaire and Rolex submariner no date


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Pan Regatta GMT









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Makara in full lume


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Couple lume shots from yesterday...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Flash off. Flash on


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

.


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

H2o


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170421_234034 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Regatta









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Some vintage lume.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

SMP 2255.80:


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Glycine combat sub lume:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

1968 Submariner


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

2535.80 said:


>


Looks awesome!


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

PO 8500 and Pelagos


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Bought my Omega SMP-C from drster (Mark).










Absolutely great seller.

He had taken this lume shot of the watch.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

B&R


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is from my new Seiko sbdx014 tuna with their new lume formula. Note that my side light was on...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

You can't beat the Monster for standard diver lume. It lights up the edges of the crystal!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*
Oris Aquis Depth Gauge*


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

:-d


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

Armida A2 - looks like this all night.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Left to right:

Invicta 9044 that can barely be seen
Seiko Monster
Timex Ironman that i missed the timing of the indiglo button and the picture
Omega Planet Ocean
Seiko SKX007
Momentum M50 DSS


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Master 2000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

From this angle, can't see the lumed crown



















SUN043


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

First thread post. My week old Pelagos.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

A few of my diving watch luminous photos


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Full!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIVE LOVER (May 10, 2017)

Aquatico BGW9


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Tempest Commodore


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko X turtle 

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Oris PDD









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Photos made with a small UV-A light:

Modded Invicta

































Some Seiko

































Citizen NY0040

















Orient Ray









Armies A8









Non divers

Perseo









Pulsar









Timex


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Hamilton BelowZero








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

No flashlight used. Just from outside to dark.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pollmann Innovation Tritium


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few lume shots from the last few weeks. 😊









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wearing this today, still impressed by the lume!









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Zinex Trimix GMT Special Deep Diver Edition #17/300


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Triple threat.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

One minute in the sunlight.. The watch has crazy lume!








the watch is the sbdx014


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko has some of the best lume on the market today.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Four on the right are divers, all after 3 seconds of charge from a flashlight. From left to right: Seiko SNN233, Seiko SKA727, Seiko Sumo, Magrette MPP, Seiko Blue Lagoon Turtle, Deep Blue Master 1k


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Seiko Frankenmonster. Nothing quite like it in the lume world 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O family ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's another of the Nodus Trieste.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing special. Just a lume comparison from another thread.

SBDJ011 on left and SKX779 Black Monster on right.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 11856762


How are you liking the nodus?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> How are you liking the nodus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Love it. Such a fantastic watch, and all the better when you consider it's their first effort. Really outstanding.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn U1 Professional


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NTH Antilles...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Stowa Seatime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gen 3 PO









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Turtle, Samurai, Pelagos from the watch box


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez layan cali lume!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Reactor Gamma


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Vostok, Reactor Gamma, Reactor Atlas, Citizen Promaster BN 0151, Seiko SNE107


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just took this today. I took a quick walk outside during lunch and came back in to see my NTH Nacken glowing.









I'm not a diver but somehow I've quickly become addicted to dive watches and lume.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nth Azores


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

H2O Orca 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I took this yesterday. My new Borealis Cascais with BGW9


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Nauticfish Great White Shark 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkSpid3r (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Turtle


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Seiko Halloween monster. And every hour, the hands turn into a rocket!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Lume is useful in a cenote. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Ennebi Fondale 9653 Galea


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Double post


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Scurfa going from daylight to a dark room










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Mido Multifort 2 Crown 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P2150141 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Beast by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P4210116 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P3241934 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fooling around on a holiday morning.


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Deep Blue, Planet Ocean, Black Monster


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2, Orca and Kalmar 2 6000


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Just walked inside. If I charged it with a light, my iPhone would need to use HDR...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Marlin


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

All my 'dive' watches that never see water; except when I wash my hands. I didn't press the indiglo on the Timex, because it kept blurring the picture.

Momentum M50 MkII
Timex Ironman
Planet Ocean 2500
Seiko SKX007 with yobokies dial, hands, bezel
Seiko Orange Monster SRP309
Invicta 9094 (blue version of 8926)
Seiko SKX007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Borealis Cascais...


----------



## TB_Bolts_Guy (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

H2O Orca 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Bremont S500


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu Gen III


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

S23619J1 Darth Tuna









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

IWC Aquatimer 2000









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

NTH santa cruz!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Got LUME? Let's see it!*

Happy Fathers Day to all you dad's out there.

Took this photo of my Helm Vanuatu last night and got to thinking, I haven't seen a LUME post in awhile. So let's see what you've got, no tubes please.

Hope you all have a great day. Going to be spending mine with my father out fishing, leaving in 45 minutes.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*

Baking hot here in London. Just stepped inside from the garden 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Reactor Gamma


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*










I stink at taking lume shots. But this is my new series 2 puck.

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfguy (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*

Luuuuuummmmme.....sorry got a bit carried away there.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged with existing thread


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

777 and from top left to bottom right: Alsi Wehrmachtswerk (all faded after many years), junkers ju52, g-shock gravitymaster, citizen promaster sky (far right), benarus megalodon, citizen prime, seiko turtle


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Borealis Cascais black and blue dials


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mido Multifort Diver


----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

Took this last night. Srp777 left skx007 right.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Might as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Cave Dweller....


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Not a lume shot, but I had to create this when I was re-watching the old M.A.S.K. cartoon and a glowing watch came up...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SLR001









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Borealis cascais









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## chippe1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Reactor gamma's have vary good lume I have two of them with the 8 layers of c3 its vary good.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Marc & Sons MSD-027!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Diving late at night, in the darkness.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

SKX011


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

crazy lume


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That Pelagos is a lume monster. Love it! Here's my lefty.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue and green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Helm Vanuatu V2 ...

*













​


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

SuperDomed, lumed bezel, Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Goodnight by Kaventsmann Bathyal II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

citizen lume is nice


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sbdx014 Tuna


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Seiko SKX009j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

DB Ops...Always on. 









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 GMT


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Pantor SeaHorse :


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

What about this one. The GAVOX Avidiver white dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One 500 Titanium.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

cmdErrX said:


>


I've heard one complaint about the lume on the Deep Blue Juggernaut but your looks killer. By the way, what model Seiko Diver is that that comes with a lumed bezel? As you can see in my signature, I'm also a huge fan of Seiko and Deep Blue divers. I just bought a Deep Blue Master 2 10 yr LE, on their 4th of July 40% off sale, in the black dial with the orange lume, just for something a little different, but it's still in the mail. I'll post some pix after I've seen it, along with the Deep Blue T100 Recon, etc.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu III









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

2001 Rolex Sub 14060








SKX173


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Just a 30 second exposure for fun


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Cobra de calibre . Crossfire!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

looking good! Wish Steinhart would deviate away from homages a little more and do things like Destro, ratcheting clasp, etc..


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Semi-charged w phone...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Daytime shine


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mjkerr said:


> By the way, what model Seiko Diver is that that comes with a lumed bezel?


Absolutely none. Any Seiko with a lumed bezel is an aftermarket mod.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

Maranez Rawai 45









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Some of you guys can take amazing lume shots!

This is the best I could do with my iPhone and my Armida A2. It has an ETA movement, and rated at 2000 m in weighs about a quarter of a pound!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Over the course of an hour. 2 second whatever it's called. 
Grand Seiko SBGX115 white quartz diver
Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster
Seiko SKX007
Grand Seiko SBGA029 black spring drive diver


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no clue how my cell phone did this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Steinhart OT 500


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A few from the affordable collection. A light show from a few nights ago...
































































~v~_​


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Crepas Cayman

















Bremont Supermarine


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Helm vanuatu v3


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Oops forgot to attach


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ctsean said:


> Just a 30 second exposure for fun


Great shot! What's the model of the citi on the right please?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Great shot! What's the model of the citi on the right please?


BN0088-03E . they also made a naked stainless case/black bezel version with a black band and blue face accents


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

There is 2 ( never seen before) prototype of my Gavox Avidiver I tested with a silver dial and C3 superluminova

These pieces will probably never see the market 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Helberg CH6. No idea what that orangey/red dot is between the centre of the dial and 3:00:


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Bgw9 is fun


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 BGW9





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Monster is like a torch, and overshadows the Oris and Zodiac. But all of them work through the night alright. I took all three on vacation recently and the Oris and Zodiac were viewable through the night. The Monster kept us awake. LOL!

DWC-21 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

SRP641

some say the lume on them are weaker than usual...

I don't think so.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Deep Blue









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Helson shark 45mm great lume!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Few of my favorites


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

L to R: My daily beater Seiko 5 Sports, Seiko Monster, Ocean 7 G1 GMT, Deep Blue Deep Star 1000, Longines Hydroconquest, vintage Omega Seamaster Chronograph


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

L to R: Longines Hydroconquest, vintage Omega Seamaster Professional, Seiko Monster, Deep Blue Master 2000 LE, Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 LE, Deep Blue Recon Diver T100 10 Yr LE. The orange yellow Superluminova on the new Deep Blue Master 2000 is the new star of the show. As usual, the Seiko LumiBrite and whatever kind of lume Omega uses are right near the top, although the lumed bezel on the DayNight Recon is really killer and the lumed bezel and Superluminova on the original Deep Star 1000 Limited Edition is surprisingly good as well. The Superluminova on the Longines Hydroconquest was quite disappointing (as was the Superluminova on the new Deep Star 1000 Swiss Automatic that I bought and returned to Deep Blue this summer). This lume photo was taken a few minutes after bringing all the watches in from outdoors on a cloudy bright day. After about 10 or 15 minutes, the lume will have faded to about the same brightness as the tritium tubes on the DayNight Recon T100, and just keep fading, while the tritium tubes continue to glow brightly all night long. However, the Seiko, Omega and that crazy yellow lume on the new Master 2000 are still legible all night long as well.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*~v~*​


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

New Hammerhead. Love the lumed crown too.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

New Hammerhead. Love the lumed crown too.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sweet lume shots!!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Irreantum Magellan


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Deep Blue Master 2000 GMT


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Helson Sharkdiver 45


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

I love the lume in the crown!! sweet


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Got LUME? Let's see it!*

Sweet full lume shot!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

That lume is sick


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Prime
A little blurry as I had a few when I took it. No fault of the watch 😉


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Khuraburi:


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Deep Blue and Seiko know how to do lume


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

You can always count on Seikos for great lume


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

IN envy of some of these epic lume shots, here is mine (I'll keep working on it)


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Blue Shark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

You can always count on Seikos to have great lume


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

That blue shark lume is hot!!


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

DB DayNight Ops...









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

One of the best...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Night walk with the Pelagos..


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

DB DayNight Diver T100...









Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

My new Hexa. The dial is greenish with bezel being blueish. Kinda cool. Definitely not the same quality of lume Seiko uses.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tisell Vintage Submersible









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Pelagos LHD, arrived yesterday! The lume on this watch is giving my Seikos a serious run for their money.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm. The C3 on this is impressive.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Helm Khuraburi...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

From left to right is,

1. SRP777 modded, Seiko Emperor, Zelos Hammer head and an Oris Great Barrier Reef Ltd Ed II. I think the Zelos is in front by a nose.

Gav


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

The Avidiver

White dial for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Luminous box, except the Alsi wehrmachtswerk my 93 year old granddad gave me with the keys of his house.


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 7, 2017)

Little LHD light trail using an iPhone app - spooky!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Evant


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Jlc master









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

V3 vanuatu


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

SRP453


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Steinhart Titanium 500


----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray dart dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Zinex Trimix


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Few









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Orca


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SKX173 mod










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Pelagos and flashlight glow from walk tonight..


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


>


is that blue lume around the edge or just lighting? I really like two-tone lume.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> SKX173 mod


I finally understand the appeal of that second hand.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cave diver said:


> is that blue lume around the edge or just lighting? I really like two-tone lume.


Yes - mixture of blue and green lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dusk with Magrette



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent photos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Slow clap James...slow clap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 Lume and AR catching the dusk light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ser_eloc (May 3, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A few recent photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done sir!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Citizen BN0000-04H : BN0150-28E : Seiko SRP777
The BN0150 was returned


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Helson Blackbeard that glows like a beast.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

While I like my Luminox diver, it really only shines in almost complete darkness.

Which unfortunately makes it nearly impossible to photograph with a phone or tablet. You need a good digital camera with tripod, but I'm sure most have seen these. It really takes that middle of the night time check to appreciate it or going into dark water with no moon.

Looks like I need to advance the date. Yes it's a Quartz but it takes a beating when I'm visiting places like Nicaragua.

Please excuse my finger prints on the crystal.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

SAR


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kinesis said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, never seen that before. Is it a mod?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

2535.80 said:


> Very cool, never seen that before. Is it a mod?


Yes it is...it is a Seiko skx with: srp589 dial, marinemaster hands, yobokies bezel/insert and upgrade(4r36) movement. I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Vostok 50th Anniversary Amphibian Bronze








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gotta love this Tisell Vintage Sub!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

helson shark diver 45









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tudor Pelagos Blue....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nuclear lume


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

drazae said:


> helson shark diver 45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very bright lume, nice shot


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Omega









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Kinesis said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Seiko turtle mod? Mind if I ask where you get that bezel insert? Thanks!

Edit: just saw your comments on its spec. Thanks!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Always wanted to try a full lume dial. I got this bad boy in recently and I _love _the glow!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SuperLuminova SLN-T-C1 on Christopher Ward Trident GMT Mk I










Dagaz aftermarket lume, mix of 95% C1 and 5% C3










Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY211A (41mm), though I am not sure what kind of lume is it, Superluminova I guess










Borealis Estoril 300 with BGW9


----------



## mustang1970 (Jul 25, 2014)

If I had mine on Id post the best lume shots of the deep blue watches. With tritium, these watches can outglow most (and without the help of sunlight) 25 year expected glow rating of tritium tubes. Pretty neat huh. I recommend everybody experience Deep Blues line of tritium tube watches!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Oris Aquis 2017


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

Victorinox Dive Master 500


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

Oris Titan C


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Scorpionfish by Borealis!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Baby Tuna. This thing is a torch!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Deep Blue Daynight PC Tritium Diver
For an inexpensive Tritium watch the lume isn't bad at all (but not overall impressed with the watch itself; its ok for the $$$). This shot is with about a 3 sec time lapse though.


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Left to right:

1. Seiko SNE107
2. Bathys Benthic GMT
3. MKII Paradive
4. Halios Seaforth 
5. MWW Blobfish










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

H2O Orca with skull dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth lume. Best I have seen based on the footprint size of the lume plots. Ie. small surface area but bright.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Borealis Cascais









And now with the Hexa on the left and Cascais on the right.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Baby Tuna... Outstanding Lume


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

and another


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

That nuclear glow


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's a few


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Certina









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Seiko's first with blue lume rather than green?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

One more shot of the tuna lume.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nth Santa Cruz


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The warm comforting glow of C3 and a candle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Certina









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Citizen









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Mercer Voyager 2


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

cobra de calibre crossfire









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

MKII Key West









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Ocean 1 Titanium


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Deep b..









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Borealis Estoril


----------



## binhpham1985 (Aug 27, 2017)

Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

binhpham1985 said:


> Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


cute watch !!!!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Lorus with a Lumibrite dial.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

My Hexa F 74 after exposing it to the halogen spotlights aiming out into my backyard.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

This is a bit poor and in a room with too much light, but you get the idea!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)

Citizen BN0085


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Seiko SUN021


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Oris 65 Bronze


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


>


Very cool watch. Nice nice. Always was interested in Clerc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Seiko SKX Mod


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

NTH Nacken


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

watchngars said:


> I just had to share this:


My zilla...









Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver
Best BGW9 I've seen. The orange triangle glows really too. Must be a tinted C3 or BGW9 to work so well.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Gavox Avidiver
> Best BGW9 I've seen. The orange triangle glows really too. Must be a tinted C3 or BGW9 to work so well.
> 
> 
> ...


I concur! Only negative is the tip of the second hand wasn't lumed to match the triangle.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SBDC053


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

1521 ocean


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Borealis Oceanaut


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

;-)


gruntmedik said:


> Great minds think alike.


Yes!

And we do too!

;-)


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Slow shutter Seiko Monster

























More here:


http://imgur.com/0xHzV


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

The Lume of the Casio Diver Frogman.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Casio Diver Frogman Lume with Time and Compass Coordinates.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead Bronze









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20171007_130736 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

B 42 Marinemaster 









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Believe it or not, a Vostok Amphibia can get this bright. I must've received a fluke with a thicker lume application, because I can still read it three hours later.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

After walking the dogs this morning


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay prototype










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## Jtreez (Sep 27, 2017)

Steiney Titanium


----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent photos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A few recent photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. Very well done. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Well done. Very well done. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked them. These are my favorite photos to take. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoy the challenge and reward of lume shots too. Though I wish I could do more than just my phone. Went from an iPhone 6s to a 7 recently and it feels like it struggles with macro shots a bit more which of course is harder on the watch pics. I'll keep at it though.


----------



## aesirone (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Nuclear light..


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Ocean 7 LM-1


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale 1521


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

IWC Aquatimer 2000, nice and distinctive lume...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Bright lobby lights gave me a decent charge leaving work.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Quick and dirty one with my phone of the just arrived Obris Morgan infinity...
Seems like Justin has eventually upped his lume game!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

b-)


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Twilightzone


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's an awesome shot, I really like the lume


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Today said:


> That's an awesome shot, I really like the lume


Thanks! That's a Borealis Sea Storm in the front and a Vostok Amphibian in the back.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Omega SMP 2255.80:


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

The torch-like Magrette MPP Steel:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Sinn 856UTC


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

Anatoly said:


> a few of my favourites...


Beautiful Looking shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Zenton M45









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A plethora of lume.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

The Watch has great lume, but also has this...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

OM Infinity...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

aesirone said:


>


That's a nice shot


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Illumination with cetacean in display in an ICERC Edition Gulfmaster.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dang the Turtle shines like a flashlight


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is a Steinhart Titanium 500 GMT:


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Seiko 773








Citizen NY2300


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Black. Slightly above the sea though at 38000 feet...


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Citizen NY2300


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Nuff said.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Trigalux T-Diver


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Trigalux T-Diver


Looks awsome! Great shot... How do you like the Trigalux?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Not a diver but lume on this pilot isn't too shabby...


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Not a diver but lume on this pilot isn't too shabby...


That's very nice!

Stowa?

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

smille76 said:


> That's very nice!
> 
> Stowa?
> 
> ...


It's a Tisell pilot actually.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sinn EZM2










Omega SMP 2254










CWC RN Diver Mk2










Omega PO8500 Ti


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart OT500









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Om2. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Ti Samurai









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Case full of lume









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

Love this thing....


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Mines its a Spinnaker Dumas and The Ventus Mori!!!!Enjoy









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Waiting for the cabin to heat up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Davosa Apnea!!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless Diver 45









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

Before buying parts and modding my Invicta 8926ob I figured I'd try a to debrand and relume with watchlume off ebay. It actually came out pretty good, but I put a little scratch in the dial when reinstalling the hands..... Good learning experience though.


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Dive Master Black Ice!!!!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea Snake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Halios Tropik SS


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

EZM 9










EZM 1.1


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

MWW no.4 diver









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Baby Tuna


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

ecozilla


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is the beautiful blue lume on the new Scurfa Diver One which has a blue dial and yellow hands.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

More Seiko









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dievas


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

G'day,

No lighting, just a straight up, non-filtered shot of the Ninja in a low light setting. Of course the lume was charged prior to the shot though


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Doxa!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Darth Tuna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

NTH Azores










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Just one more... Halios Laguna II


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the lume on the Gavox Avidiver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive Gen 3 with acrylic bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bum!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bum!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Alba Solar dive watch









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Quick and nasty shot of my Doxa shark hunter with sapphire bezel


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Android (Aragon) Bioluminescence.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Sub Date C on the left, Deep Sea on the right.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

The SBBN015 next to the DeepSea









16800 with service dial and hands that were fitted in 2000.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Decorating with the 2264.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm OVM...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SBDC053


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II with a Dr.Seikostain deep tooth bezel and a L.C.B.I. Tudor Pelagos-style bezel insert on an army green BluSharkStraps 2-piece Kwik Change strap:


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Walked the dogs, garage was dark, don't you just love daytime Lume 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Find the 2 divers...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ball Skindiver II 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## beast619 (Mar 2, 2011)

Planet Ocean 9900


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

My new Redux Courg









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Borealis...









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

m force lume:


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver2


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 67ViP (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamaster in cool blue


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

A little cool blue day lume.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

OS300


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Dan Henry 1970









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Orient Mako.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Too easy with the SBBN025


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori Diver


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Happy New year!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Not as good as my Darth Tuna lume, but I'm happy enough!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy New Year









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

OVM 39


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

SMPc


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII Paradive 3.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000. Just re acquired one of these, partially because the lume is so good. 
Not sure what it is as it has a daytime colour similar to C3 but glows blue like BGW9. It takes longer than superluninova to charge but when it does it is bright and long lasting.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Abyss 2. Very nice lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persyce (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it weird that I find myself wandering off to dark places just to check out that lume?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Persyce said:


> Is it weird that I find myself wandering off to dark places just to check out that lume?
> 
> View attachment 12792553
> 
> ...


When I look at your photos they remind me that the worst decision Tudor ever did was to drop the lume at the 3 o'clock position on the new model.


----------



## Persyce (Oct 26, 2010)

Luminated said:


> When I look at your photos they remind me that the worst decision Tudor ever did was to drop the lume at the 3 o'clock position on the new model.


I agree it throws off the whole balance of the watch. A real shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Group photo.All Seiko


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Citizen eKozilla









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

NTH Devil Ray prototype


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Tag Aquaracer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko PADI Turtle


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Benarus Moray Brass 40mm









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Good ol' Blumo









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin 44.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

Guess the watch


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O Marlin 44.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is wild. Never heard of the brand. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

From last night. 









Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Love the lume on this guy!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

2 ORCA'S


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Any ideas as to why Seiko don’t seem to offer lumed bezel?


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Xerfa lumeshot!!!!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Any ideas as to why Seiko don't seem to offer lumed bezel?


Seiko SNE245 and Alba AEFD530....not lumed originally but easy to do with high-quality paint.

Looks really nice in person.

Cheers,

Seb









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...rare refernece.


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

CJKOLCUN said:


> Tag Aquaracer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very bright lume, I like the mesh bracelet too


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Adam_Micheal said:


> That's a very bright lume, I like the mesh bracelet too


Thanks!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Tuna!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just in Halios Puck 2. Lume on this thing is outrageous


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice CWC!


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

marcwo said:


> H2O ORCA


That's a very bright lume


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

RESCO lume. Cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple from the last week




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Armida A11


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

New arrival today and I’m super impressed with the lume.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO Patriot gen 1 reissue limited edition


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Buccaneer gmt with lumed bezel


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pantor Sea lion



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow they weren't kidding about the lume on this. It's not even dark in here!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Lume close ups.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Squale for 2 weeks


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Wowee just discovered UV flashlight charging. Never going back to my phone light...

Going to sleep has never been so bright! What's their secret over other C3 watches? Extra thick layers?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helson Shark Diver 42 White/Blue/Stainless

and still just as bright at least :30 min after being outside!! =still readable in the morning. Prob best lume on any watch?


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53









--romas


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SBDC055


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 12876921
View attachment 12876923
View attachment 12876925


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Now this is incredible! 


taifighter said:


> Wowee just discovered UV flashlight charging. Never going back to my phone light...
> 
> Going to sleep has never been so bright! What's their secret over other C3 watches? Extra thick layers?
> 
> View attachment 12871619


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

San Martin (TaoBao) 62MAS homage with fully lumed bezel option...









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Marine Master 300 (SBDX001)


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Tuna


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HALIOS Seaforth 2




























Seaforth 1 and 2










Throw in a seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko Turtle PADI


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

RESCO. Cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

taifighter said:


> Wowee just discovered UV flashlight charging. Never going back to my phone light...
> 
> Going to sleep has never been so bright! What's their secret over other C3 watches? Extra thick layers?
> 
> View attachment 12871619


Wow that's a very bright lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lume in the rain



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

gang's all here...

(after a frenetic year or two, think I've got the collection at a good resting point)

View attachment IMG_1351.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Recently acquired Eterna KonTiki Bronze. One of the most captivating watches I have owned:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

BP FF TTAL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Obris Morgan Infinity









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Transocean









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ball Skin Diver II









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Ball Skin Diver II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice capture

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

From Left to Right, Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36, Eterna KonTiki Bronze, Oris Divers 65:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Portus Cale. With the NEW C3X1 lume...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the x1 a noticeable improvement?

It’s pretty hard to tell I guess unless you had a apples to apples comparison with the same watch and application method using regular C3 and the x1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the warm glow of a fire and Seaforth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Tag Heuer Formula 1

Not a true dive watch but the lume is surprisingly nice and crisp.









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And a second Raven Venture lands!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Gonna just leave these here...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Borealis estoril 300 white lume.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> gang's all here...
> 
> (after a frenetic year or two, think I've got the collection at a good resting point)
> 
> ...


They all look great, nice shot


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Beater keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

FORMULa said:


> Gonna just leave these here...


Ahhh, the elusive 2nd gen 'all-white' A1......dibbs if you ever get tired of that beast. Keep waiting and waiting for Armida to re-release but they seem to be content with only keeping black dial ETA's in stock.....(sigh).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

A couple for bragging rights.....well 1 of them isn't a diver but.....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> From Left to Right, Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36, Eterna KonTiki Bronze, Oris Divers 65:


Great lume shot of three very different yet very nice watches each with its own personality.

Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunday night Lume check on the fleet



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Khuraburi2 Blue- BGW9


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

This much lume should be outlawed, I can't look away...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

*The Lume Room*

Not sure if this exist yet or not but wanted to start a thread strictly for lume shots . Let's see them .


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: The Lume Room*



Noahbear said:


> Not sure if this exist yet or not but wanted to start a thread strictly for lume shots . Let's see them .
> View attachment 12989933


Great shot! You can add it to this current thread ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/lets-see-your-diver-lume-shots-629644.html#/topics/629644?page=226

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

taifighter said:


> This much lume should be outlawed, I can't look away...
> 
> View attachment 12980245


Awesome! There's enough lume there to beam anyone up into space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Lume Room*

I like the sound of the lume room better 
can anybody guess what this is? Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

*Re: The Lume Room*

Is it a Megalodon ? Also I appreciate the compliment on the thread name .


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Lume Room*



Noahbear said:


> Is it a Megalodon ? Also I appreciate the compliment on the thread name .


No not a megalodon


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: The Lume Room*



Monkeynuts said:


> I like the sound of the lume room better
> can anybody guess what this is? Gone but not forgotten
> View attachment 12990163


Crepas TC2 Tactico


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Lume Room*



T-hunter said:


> Crepas TC2 Tactico


T Hunter you win a prize !! One beer of your choice when I see you in real life


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The Lume Room*

I don't know guys - kinda feel like I am two-timin' on the original thread. :think:


----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

*Re: The Lume Room*

Armida A1 in blue!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Lume Room*

I can talk about it, drool over it but photographing it is quite beyond me.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The Lume Room*

I see this is in dive watches.

Unlike most here I do not own any dive watches.. But I have watches with lots of cool lume....

(Yes I seem to be in the minority not owning or liking dive watches. )


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: The Lume Room*









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Lume


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Lume


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

More


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lume is also good for seeing how long you've been hiding under the sheets during hide and go seek with the kids.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

taifighter said:


> This much lume should be outlawed, I can't look away...
> 
> View attachment 12980245


One of the very best.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Lume is also good for seeing how long you've been hiding under the sheets during hide and go seek with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what they meant by "nuclear lume", lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Devilray. No filter, no enhancement, just a few minutes outside at dusk...









Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman 2



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Deep Blue Master Explorer III


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Zelos Hammerhead II









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Borealis Cascais


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

docvail said:


> NTH Devilray. No filter, no enhancement, just a few minutes outside at dusk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Helmsman 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a minute I thought it was a IWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKXA35



SLA017


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Autozilla









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Obris Morgan Pradata


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP741


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The sign of good Lume when you can see it in daylight!!


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Mako USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very bright lume, nice shot


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Got fed up waiting for Rolex to deem me worthy for an SD43 so went for this Davosa Ltd Edition (blank balance is $13000 better off too)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

NY0040 on bracelet.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The two watches that have the best lume in my collection.


----------



## Hard Kicker (Jul 22, 2016)

Orient Captain Chrono and Seiko Solar Chrono divers.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

The Sea Storm has such great lume you can see it easily in daylight.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Hazard4 Blackout tritium









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Oris Aquis, Turtle with an LCBI lumed bezel insert as well as an SKX with LCBI lumed bezel insert


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

My blue Amphibia has been getting a lot of wrist time lately


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko PADI SBDC055


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth at dusk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

H2O Orca


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

H2O Orca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP is always good for some overcast day lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

This...


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

A couple of blurry ones........


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Subtle Seaforth



















PS great Mako shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

mychoads said:


> View attachment 13035013
> View attachment 13035011
> 
> My blue Amphibia has been getting a lot of wrist time lately


Is that relumed, or do the Amphibias come with blue lume out of the factory?


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Surprisingly good Lume on the Helm!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Even in the daylight









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sept 2006 build and still glows in morning light :-!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

starting with same as yesterday SRPC49 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

gm78 said:


> View attachment 12320778


I know I'm late to the party, but what watches are these?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Look like H2Os


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Sunday Lume...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Lagoon Samurai


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

mm300


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Hammerhead Ti



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## N8Allen (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## N8Allen (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Pro Custom Full lume dial on our UNDONE AQUA Diver!


----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)

Seiko SKX007


----------



## blkonblk17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice LUME!!


----------



## blkonblk17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice piece!!


----------



## blkonblk17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice shot, and watch too lol. What camera are you using?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean One GMT 39









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## blkonblk17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet looking Lume shot!! Kudos


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

obris morgan infinity


----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

DB Deep Star 1000 (left) and Seiko SKX009 (right) both have lumed ceramic bezels - the Seiko bezel is aftermarket...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Hammerhead Ti



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Borealis Estoril 300


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

Orient dive 'style'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sumo with lumed bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Here









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Guess the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice C3 on the Seaforth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prometheu Poseidon, great lume!!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Benarus Moray Brass


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Lorier Neptune. I love a watch with blue lume.


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

My Colt 44 and father's







Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

MM600









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

16610 Tritium lume


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Torch









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Seiko Turtle


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

I love dive watches and can not lie!


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

laff79 said:


> Helson Shark Diver


Holy sh*t that's a torch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread just never gets old....


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The humble SKX









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Another SKX (mines an 031), but with a 62MAS dial. They look the same in the dark.












Palmettoman said:


> The humble SKX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

atdegs said:


> Another SKX (mines an 031), but with a 62MAS dial. They look the same in the dark.












My SKX031, with 007 seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

Bonus points if you find the model


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I did a timelapse of some of my Seikos yesterday since I got my Spork. 
I don't know how to post the timelapse, but here is how they looked at the beginning









Orange Monster was the best overall
Quartz White Grand Seiko Diver had longest lasting hands
Spork and SKX007 were tied


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I did a timelapse of some of my Seikos yesterday since I got my Spork. 
I don't know how to post the timelapse, but here is how they looked at the beginning

View attachment 13166119


Orange Monster was the best overall
Quartz White Grand Seiko Diver had longest lasting hands
Spork and SKX007 were tied


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

2255.80


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## HY27 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Quick lume shot after a few minutes with sunshine









To the Left is Squale 1521, to the right is the Seiko Shogun


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Squale 1521

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

elbluemen said:


> Squale 1521
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the lume on the Squale? How does the brightness and lasting effects compare to Seiko divers, or some other popular divers? I am close to pulling the trigger on one, but can't find any good, honest answers about the lume.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Double post


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

gruntmedik said:


> How is the lume on the Squale? How does the brightness and lasting effects compare to Seiko divers, or some other popular divers? I am close to pulling the trigger on one, but can't find any good, honest answers about the lume.


I would say average if not slightly below, definitely not as good as seikos but adequate. The color and case design more than make up for it in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Lume pr0n from Zelos Mako bronze :-d
Excuse the blurry pics...I messed up my phone camera settings by trying to get fancy and go in Pro mode, not realizing that NOT all the auto options (like ISO =3200) are available in manual mode.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Srpb01..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

* deleted *


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

gruntmedik said:


> How is the lume on the Squale? How does the brightness and lasting effects compare to Seiko divers, or some other popular divers? I am close to pulling the trigger on one, but can't find any good, honest answers about the lume.


Squale is ok, it's just that seiko has much bigger markers and hands and thus has more lume than almost all other watches. 
If you go back 1 pg on this thread, I recently posted my Squale next to my seiko shogun.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

;-)








Humidor is low. I need less watches and more cigars


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

10yr annic Deep Blue!


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

The ultimate lume,,,,HELM!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Precista PRS82, Doxa 1200 Pro, Doxa 1200 Shark, Seiko SKX007 (modded with sapphire lumed bezel insert), Squale 1521. The Doxa Shark was the last under the light, and got the most time, so it's showing is not a result of not getting enough charge. The opposite actually.

No flash: ISO6400, dark room, natural light. The glow given off by the SKX is actually throwing light on the Doxa Shark.









Just the two Doxa's, so show the difference in C3 lume (Pro) and something else (Shark).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Steinhart OVM 39. Nice and warm yellowish green.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

The best, Jerry....the best!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> The best, Jerry....the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Citizen Orca


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Deep Blue tritium T100 is the best lume I've ever owned.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Vostok 710557

For a full lume dial, it was surprisingly difficult to read at a glance in a dark auditorium over the weekend. The hands fade to the same brightness as the dial and effectively become skeleton hands.

Seriously thinking of getting a new set of hands with black paint instead of lume.


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pantor Sea Lion, best lume I have in my collection next to my Seiko Monster


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oris Auqis


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264 at dusk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Precista PRS-18 COSC


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

007 in the dark.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega Seamaster still going strong



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori

Pretty great for lume with a vintage tint










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A12


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Kraken08 (Jun 24, 2018)

Prometheus Piranha.


----------



## Kraken08 (Jun 24, 2018)

More of the Piranha


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice flashlight!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Dang, that looks good! I'm not a big fan of green lume, but that looks sharp!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Don't think I posted this here yet, Rado Captain Cook LE:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

trifecta lume


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Srpb01









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Steinhart OVM 39


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr bronze









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Nodus Trieste...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

jimdog said:


> Nodus Trieste...
> 
> View attachment 13269287


I read that the lume isn't that strong in person and doesn't last very long. Can you comment? I'm a BGW9 addict, but I'm spoiled by the likes of Scurfa.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

NTH Devil Ray with Lumed crown.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead also with Lumed crown.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Crepes Tornado









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/BdDc9ID


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I also posted these lume shots in a review of the ZRC here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/zrc-real-dive-watch-4738735.html#post46429717

Left to right are Sinn T2, ZRC, Tutima, and Seiko Shogun
















Regards,
Alan


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Oceanking mark I









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Breitling avenger blackbird


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I read that the lume isn't that strong in person and doesn't last very long. Can you comment? I'm a BGW9 addict, but I'm spoiled by the likes of Scurfa.


The lume is insane. The picture really doesn't do it justice. However, you are correct. It does not appear to last long. I haven't actually timed it, but it sits next to a Citizen that I swear is still giving off a hint of lume even when I wake up at 5:00 am the next day. If I get around to doing a timing test (Citizen vs Nodus), I'll let you know |>


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Trigalux T Diver


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Daytime lume.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Baliha’i GMT


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

H2O Kalmar 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Impractical but fun

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

16618








8900 PO








Nothing beats Seiko Lume

Tuna SBBN015








2nd Gen Orange Monster 








Planet Monster Modded SXK - 1st gen Monster Dial


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Yobokies "62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel on my BlackMas...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Just a minute outside and the Sea Storm is in full torch mode.


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Antilles









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Moded Omega SMP 2254.50









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Scurfa ND. ?️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bada Bing (Jun 9, 2018)

I'll play......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Hammerhead TI meteorite









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Makara Sea Turtle glowing









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Some recent lume photos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios lume after a bright day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Some recent lume photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb!

Thanks for sharing.

I would love to know how you did the last shot of the Laguna. Feel free not to divulge too, it's a magnificent shot and worth keeping a secret if needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Superb!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The Laguna was sitting in a black pan of water. It fell over probably a dozen times before I got the right combination of light and lume, lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Thank you! The Laguna was sitting in a black pan of water. It fell over probably a dozen times before I got the right combination of light and lume, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well it was certainly worth the effort!

Thanks for sharing everything. It keeps me motivated for one, to try and generate good shots and content here.

We Appreciate your contributions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Love the glowing during the daytime when you come inside from direct sunlight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> Love the glowing during the daytime when you come inside from direct sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good! Looks awesome on the Erica's.

Here's a little comparison I did for an upcoming review.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Transocean after coming in from outside. Killer.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

wrong thread o|


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SBDC063


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

h2o Kalmar 2








Boschett Harpoon








Pantor Seahorse








Zixen Nitrox II








Azimuth Sea Hum GMT








Crepas Cayman 3000 








some of these aren't the best shots, sorry


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Not a great pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Whoops another double post.


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

SBDX001


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Avidiver has pretty good day lume. Not bad for BGW9. One of my favourites. It really pops at night and they worked some magic because the orange lume triangle really glows brightly. It must be tinted C3 or BGW9.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And some more from dusk tonight 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Big fan of lumed bezels.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh in tonight and a couple quick pics. I reckon it may turn up in this thread a fair bit.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Pamerai Luminor PAM562 8-Day Titanium 300M. I was a bit disappointed that this latest series does not have the sandwich dial any more. Nevertheless, it still glows beautifully:


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

science!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mephisto said:


> science!


I love it!
The Pelagos is surprising; I had no idea it was such a lume monster.
How long did you let them fade before you took the shot?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Sick shots!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079.

Scientific comparisons still to be done. But I think this is the best lumed watch I have. That's saying something as I love lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

drwindsurf said:


> I love it!
> The Pelagos is surprising; I had no idea it was such a lume monster.
> How long did you let them fade before you took the shot?


about a minute after a quick UV charge while i was playing with camera settings. mostly i was going for a low ISO shot with accurate white balance to show the true lume colour differences between the Pelagos and Black Bay GMT since people have been wondering about that. the pelagos is a real beast though...my wife has forbade me from wearing it to movies because the lume is so distracting in the theatre.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Seiko SLA025J1:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Roger Ruegger said:


> Seiko SLA025J1:


Beauty! We may need to see that one in the light too!

Here's its cousin SPB079










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Steinhart Ocean One GMT 39mm


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seiko SBDC051


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Orient Triton


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

boatswain said:


> Beauty! We may need to see that one in the light too!


 Here are a couple of shots (at the bottom of the page)


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photos, guys!

This one isn't nearly as slick, but I think it shows the blue lume well. I'm so used to green from Omega and Seiko that it's a soothing, pleasant change! My wife likes it too so that's cool.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

drwindsurf said:


> I love it!
> The Pelagos is surprising; I had no idea it was such a lume monster.
> How long did you let them fade before you took the shot?


the pelagos is an absolute lume beast. this shot was a quick charge with UV and about two minutes of fade but i adjusted the exposure and other settings more to show the colour of the lume more than the intensity since people had questions about the BB GMT. my wife actually veto'd the pelagos during any movies since the lume is so distracting in the dark theatre


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

🤤


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu on the left and Christopher Ward C60 Vintage on the right


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Seiko " Black Solar " .

Beanerds.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Super impressive electric lume shot by Promaster!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I call this one "Moonrise over Lumibrite" 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TRON , watch !

Beanerds.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

beanerds said:


> TRON , watch !
> 
> Beanerds.


I didn't think of that but your right!

It was a fun experiment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Lume Party !!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Scorpene Blue:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

ok if you insist.... 

Ch Ward Trident C60


Breitilng Super Ocean Heritage II


Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


H2O Orca


Borealis Sea Dragon


Squale 60 atmos


TechnoMarine Black Reef


Invicta Seabase 


Oris Aquis Small Seconds


Lum Tec 600m abyss


H2O Hydra


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Day lume


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Triton lume 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Zelos Mako bronze....


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Magrette Moana Pacific PVD Chrono









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Planet Ocean 2201.50









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 2264. The lume is still going strong on this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Zixen Nitrox II Vintage









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

My samurai









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

h2o Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> h2o Kalmar 2
> View attachment 13412845


Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Hard to beat a MONSTER !! .

Beanerds.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

ZRC Grands Fonds

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway GMT Tactical.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Black Monster -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

mlankton said:


> h2o Kalmar 2
> View attachment 13412845


wow amazing full lume!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little daytime lume from the PADI:


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko lume is ridiculously good


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Omega Seamaster 300 Diver Master Co-Axial (2018 generation):


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bronze Hammerhead new Patina'd Chapter ring version with all matching Lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That time when you take your re-luming kit and paint your sons slot cars with it and then have a lume party race...⌚





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## hoppham2332 (Aug 30, 2018)

Love this lume color


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

hoppham2332 said:


> Love this lume color
> View attachment 13435793


Mind if I ask which Citizen that is? :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppham2332 (Aug 30, 2018)

Solace said:


> Mind if I ask which Citizen that is? :]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's Citizen bn0190-07e 
this is one more, can't stop capturing it


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tudor BB vs chinese PAM thingy


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

hoppham2332 said:


> Love this lume color
> View attachment 13435793


I agree!

A while back, I took a picture of my Citizen Promaster diver's lume and then zoomed in on it. This is what it looks like:










(Yeah, this is the actual cropped image, not a Pantone swatch!)

Nice color!


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

New Sinn next to my Mako, both blasted with my SF light for a seven Mississippi count. The Zelos collects crazy light even in the day time, I’ll often come in from outside and it’ll be glowing brightly.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13442581


Great shot!

I think those are supposed to have the newer X1 C3 lume...do you reckon it is any better than regular C3?

I think it would always be hard to tell though unless you had two of the same model watches one lumed in regular C3 and one with the new X1 C3 to have a real apples to apples comparison.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I think those are supposed to have the newer X1 C3 lume...do you reckon it is any better than regular C3?
> 
> I think it would always be hard to tell though unless you had two of the same model watches one lumed in regular C3 and one with the new X1 C3 to have a real apples to apples comparison.


They do have the newer X1 lume. But yeah, I wouldn't presume to venture a guess as to whether it's any better.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

something around 23 years old


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Bathyscaphe


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

torquemada said:


> something around 23 years old
> 
> View attachment 13443587


Lume still looks stunning


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

Roger Ruegger said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Diver Master Co-Axial (2018 generation):


Ahh no way!!!  Congrats brother I've been eyeing it since I saw it at Basel.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

whosam said:


> Ahh no way!!!  Congrats brother I've been eyeing it since I saw it at Basel.


Thanks, but (unfortunately) it's not mine  but at least I can keep the pictures: https://diveintowatches.com/2018/09/02/hands-on-omega-seamaster-diver-300/



It's a fantastic watch...


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

Roger Ruegger said:


> Thanks, but (unfortunately) not mine  at least I can keep the pictures I took


Haha the pics are forever and don't require scheduled maintenance


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nemo


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's a box full, 5 divers and 3 others.

Top row: Junkers 42mm GMT, ZWB Offround OS Pilot, Tissot T13 and Seiko 7548-7000 with original hands and dial.

Bottom row: Steinhart O1BC, Alpina Seastrong 300 (mustard indices), Seiko Samurai STO, Armida A1

































The A1 is the brightest, followed not too far behind by the Samurai, the Alpina 3rd, then the Zeno, Junkers, T13, Steinhart and lastly (and not surprisingly) the 35 year old almost non-existant lume on the 7548 (it lasts only a few seconds before dying).


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Merkur MM300









Sorry taken with my iPhone


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I generally keep my solar watches on the windowsill. At night they're resting...some more than others!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> I generally keep my solar watches on the windowsill. At night they're resting...some more than others!


What solar models are those?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dan Henry 1970


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Horgh said:


> What solar models are those?


Thanks for your comment, @Horgh.

Left to right, they are:

_*Casio MRW-S310H*_

















_*Citizen Promaster Diver*_

















_*Seiko SNE435 PADI solar diver*_

















_*Casio G-Shock GW-6900, with GW-5000 strap*_

















_*An old Pulsar titanium solar I wore 20+ years ago...surprisingly, it still runs fine, and it actually still fits, though it's a bit snug!*_

















Wrist is 6.5" wrist. Best lume of these is the Seiko, followed closely by the Citizen. The Walmart special Casio's lume is practically non-existent.

Hope that helps!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks familiar!! Great pic, thanks for sharing!



konax said:


> Dan Henry 1970


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for your comment, @Horgh.
> 
> Wrist is 6.5" wrist. Best lume of these is the Seiko, followed closely by the Citizen. The Walmart special Casio's lume is practically non-existent.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks! I have the Citizen already (although in black, I'm kinda thinking of getting the blue too), and I have a few other solar watches too (including G-Shock and Pro-Trek). I didn't realize that was a Seiko, pretty sweet!


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Orient Mako II (L), Seiko SKX009 (R)









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

C3 equipped HKED/EMG Nemo prototype










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> C3 equipped HKED/EMG Nemo prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like some sort of alien spacecraft!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> That looks like some sort of alien spacecraft!


Or steam punk submarine...?...Capt Nemo's Nautilus. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 2 ?? So good 



















T









@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More Mako



















And the Monta Oceanking




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

ZRC GRANDS FONDS SPORT CHIC.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Omega PO 600M GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

"Lume face" I still love my dive watches but all I have been wearing lately is my Samsung Galaxy Watch, just wanted to get in on the thread. It is on a Armidafrane strap if that helps. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Boldr Odyssey, BGW9 lume :


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

moberf said:


> View attachment 13500619
> 
> View attachment 13500621


Is that BGW9 on the Hamilton? How long does it last? I thought Hamilton lume usually wasn't very good, so this is surprising.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Ancon Challenger


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

shaky cam shot of h2o Kalmar 2 6000m sandwich dial with solid bezel


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> Is that BGW9 on the Hamilton? How long does it last? I thought Hamilton lume usually wasn't very good, so this is surprising.


I'm not sure if is BGW9 as I'm not familiar with all the technical terms yet. Hamilton just calls it Superlumanova. I've heard the bad rap that Hamilton lume has but this is quite bright and long lasting. It's right there with my Sieko in the dark morning hours.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista 18Q


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Monster, Freediver, Midnattsol


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver










@boatswainwatches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fantastic shots!


boatswain said:


> Gavox Avidiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Fantastic shots!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

while I am still trying to wrap my head around a watch with no seconds hand, this Memphis Belle Predator Heritage makes a compelling case for itself with the cool lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Tudor Pelagos LHD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Ocean X









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> @boatswainwatches


The contrast of the red/orange fire with the blue glow is fantastic, another classic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> The contrast of the red/orange fire with the blue glow is fantastic, another classic!


I had a feeling you would like that one

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My two new Zelos Mako watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> SMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... no, no, no! You will not get me to buy a SMP! ... although this I may have to have https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/omega-diver-co-axial-master-chronometer-210-30-42-20-06-001/


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Pelagos with some cheesy desaturation for fun


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> No... no, no, no! You will not get me to buy a SMP! ... although this I may have to have https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/omega-diver-co-axial-master-chronometer-210-30-42-20-06-001/


Nah you wouldn't like it...it doesn't have BGW9. 

And it would fit too well on your wrist rendering the rest of your collection obsolete.

Can I interest you in an SPB079 instead?










@boatswainwatches


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

boatswain said:


> SMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow just amazing 2254?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

soufiane said:


> Wow just amazing 2254?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! It turned out well.

2264 actually 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Devil Diver 2018


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nah you wouldn't like it...it doesn't have BGW9.
> 
> And it would fit too well on your wrist rendering the rest of your collection obsolete.
> 
> ...


I really like that Omega, though, even if the lume isn't blue. That watch is in the header for this site and it always grabs my eye, I just love the grey face. I sure hope it would fit well, because when I tried on the Pelagos it didn't fit me well at all 

That Seiko does look good though!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I really like that Omega, though, even if the lume isn't blue. That watch is in the header for this site and it always grabs my eye, I just love the grey face. I sure hope it would fit well, because when I tried on the Pelagos it didn't fit me well at all
> 
> That Seiko does look good though!


Oh wait....I think the newer SMPs are BGW9 (I was referring to my model) so yeah...I think you will have to get one 

I haven't tried the newest SMP on but I did try the SMPc before buying my 2264 to get an idea. I think the newest models are a little bigger than the SMPc but should still fit well.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 C3



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

C H R O M A L I G H T 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Low light loom shots = 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

My new OceanicTime LE from Benarus.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rewind said:


> View attachment 13568173
> 
> 
> My new OceanicTime LE from Benarus.


Sweet! Always wished I could handle a MEG

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beauty Lume


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Breitling Blackbird 48mm









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beauty Lume


How does the full lume face look outside in daylight?


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tudor bbb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Evant Decodiver


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC03085.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako










Great mix of C3 and BGW9


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Seiko PADI Samurai


----------



## ChairmanLau (Sep 17, 2018)

Tudor Pelagos LHD 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Steiny glow.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Helson glow.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment OM Glow.jpg
View attachment DSC03120.jpg


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13602541
> View attachment 13602543


Good one Ticky!


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Lum-Tec Abyss 400M-4


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Omega SMPC









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tudor BBN


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Tudor BB58 lume.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

konax said:


> Tudor BBN


That's a great shot! Great watch too!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish

Looking like it will be a good one


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love H20 lume!

Zelos  again


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Deep Water Daynight Rescue GMT Tritium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

View attachment 13608331


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Good night all.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Dee_Mack (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Traska Freediver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Those lumes are looking great! The brighter the better!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons MSR-002-3S


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Some Seiko lume....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish

Great lume on this one


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Three Seikos and an odd man out.

Left to right:
Seiko Monster SRP315K1
Aevig Balaur Super Compressor
Seiko Solar Chrono SSC015P1
Seiko Transocean SBDC047


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko sea urchin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! LUUUME
















For reference the Watch on the right is my Seiko Marine Master 300.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SN13 said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! LUUUME
> 
> View attachment 13634905
> 
> ...


Wow great shots!

I hope no watches were harmed in the fire shots


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Wow great shots!
> 
> I hope no watches were harmed in the fire shots


Thanks, and all the watches are fine.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Doxa Caribbean 750T and Tudor BB 58 >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Orient Ray II vs Bernhardt Binnacle (with two Vostok Europes non divers on the outside).


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

SN13 said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! LUUUME
> 
> View attachment 13634905
> 
> ...


I'm into photography... how did you get those fire shots? What exposure settings?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharkmaster










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

The blue on the SF III is the best color I've ever seen. Not as bright as the green lume, but much more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

LinuxJonCB said:


> I'm into photography... how did you get those fire shots? What exposure settings?


Send me a PM.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

^^^ Helson really gets it right. I don't think they give up much to Seiko.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Tickythebull said:


> Sharkmaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or or is the lum brighter on the bezel?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

2005 Doxa SUB600 T-Graph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Modded Vostok Amphibia


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

Orient Nami Mako XL V2








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Scorpene Blue:









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dailow5 (Aug 31, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ZNULHX1


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, @SN13!

This isn't nearly as impressive, but it does have the hands in a nice position!

Seiko PADI solar diver, 43.5mm x 49.5-ish.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle glow









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

glow baby glow...


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

[ATTACH=CONFIG


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Marc & Sons GMT diver



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great watch and photos, @thejollywatcher. I dig the lumed bezel!

Here's a Citizen Promaster diver and a Seiko PADI solar diver.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Orient Mako XL full lume dial


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not quite a diver, but still has a screw down crown and a super bezel action...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not quite a diver, but still has a screw down crown and a super bezel action...

View attachment 13684535
View attachment 13684537


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13683995


Superb shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

3rd December









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

Orion Calamity


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking a lot like Christmas!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

NY0080-12e


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Snorkel (2018 unlimited version):


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_0212.jpg


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

ZRC Grand Fonds 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a good one of the Lume on Seaforth 111


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M (Re-Edition):


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Brilliant shot! Well done


uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13701697


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Trident:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking 2


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

MERKUR vs MONSTER


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Not blinding but holds up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Alexander James proto









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## taqies (Aug 4, 2013)

Merkur


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth 2


Wow! You take some of the most amazing pictures - This one is an absolute stunner


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Wow! You take some of the most amazing pictures - This one is an absolute stunner


Thank you very much Dr.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Added the Tuna today. This is my new daily rotation.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Balticus Helmet Diver


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Mudman









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Swiss Army 500M on this rainy Florida winter day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Because nothing says Christmas like the Holly Jolly Roger!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ray 2









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

UTS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Helberg CH8


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

MKII Paradive Christmas lume


----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Seiko SBBN017 lume shot. Always impressed by Seiko's Lume


----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Seiko SBBN017 lume shot. Always impressed by Seiko's Lume
View attachment 13751365


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Snzg07j1









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko SBBN031



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Orion Calamity


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Borealis Portus Cale
Sinn 103
Hamilton Khaki UTC Navy









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It was a sunny day today - forgot how awesome the lume is on these


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Prometheus #PIRANAH


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

*touchwood*









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Omega SMP








Sinn UX


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photo, @boatswain. Capturing the lume in total darkness is difficult for my meager skills and a phone camera. Still, here's a Citizen with a Seiko in the background.










I suppose I could have waited another four or five minutes to get the hands in the proper photogenic position!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo, @boatswain. Capturing the lume in total darkness is difficult for my meager skills and a phone camera. Still, here's a Citizen with a Seiko in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Just takes a lot of practice, patience and luck. Mine are all phone camera pics too, they struggle in low light so I have found controlling the light to be the key to success. Most don't work out how I'd like.

Here's one from tonight.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms OC III


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordfish


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Lum-Tec M80 and Borealis Cascais


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another Merkur Tuna and a Sharkey Tuna.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Lum-Tec M80 and Borealis Cascais
> 
> View attachment 13790245


Great shot


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Elliot Brown Horton


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 and it's BGW9


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)

Rocknrollwatches said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunning shot


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

My first Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome, @ALfwlmth. Gotta love that Seiko lume. When it lights up the edges of the dial like that, you know you've got a bright watch.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes sir!! I’ve been gas tritium lume for awhile so this is new to me, and I dig it. Been wanting a Tuna for some time as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Raven trekker


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Daytime Lume









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Early morning lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquatico HK Diver


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

wrong attachment, sorry


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Posted the wrong image and it won't let me delete or edit the post, sorry guys


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DataDiver said:


> Posted the wrong image and it won't let me delete or edit the post, sorry guys
> 
> View attachment 13808319


It's a diver and a lume shot. I'm failing to see the need to apologize???


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

riceknight said:


> View attachment 13812241


Great shot!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Blue Superluminova









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tuna this morning









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

this is C3 or bg9w?









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

Does Semi Lume Suffice ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brendanlcm said:


> this is C3 or bg9w?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like BGW9 to me.

BGW9 will be white in the daylight and glow blue/green

C3 will be a minty yellow in daylight and glow a green


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Seamaster


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Toronto Raptors won and now off to bed.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Solar divers.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Mr.Ludwig, I like the lumed bezel on the (presumably) Seiko. Happen to have a reference or daylight photo? Looks neat.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Mr.Ludwig, I like the lumed bezel on the (presumably) Seiko. Happen to have a reference or daylight photo? Looks neat.


It's a STO solar tuna, ref SBDJ045/SNE518.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Momentum M50 - Sharp and long lasting lume. Tough as nails diver.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Crepas Loggerhead *


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Seiko Tuna. Never disappointed by Seiko's lume.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fastest and most easily charged lume I have seen on the Nodus Avalon. More so than seiko and other quality C3 pieces. Some are brighter but the Avalon seems to almost always be at full charge even in low light.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13850993


Nice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Seiko solar diver SNE107 mod.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Daylight lume shot BB58 on the brown scurfa rubber strap


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Dolphin:









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

When my son gets scared of the dark this chills him out:


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Lume









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo lumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nautilus lume









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

A short drive in sunny weather was enough to light it up nicely. Proper lume on a vostok is really nice.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some BGW9


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Helson shark diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Helson shark diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty sweet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Titanium Deep


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Endeavour


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Trekker LE (Worn&Wound edition)


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi

For reference, next to my Longines BigEye, after a few minutes in the sun














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Modded Vostok









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

My current collection, excited for the H2O Kalmar 2 that's coming in a week or two!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

New Pelly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Leviathan


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> View attachment 13917981
> View attachment 13917987
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That might be the brightest lume I've ever seen.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

View attachment 13966097


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2

Lume the BGW9 on this one. Pretty strong for the small plot size


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not a great pic but...


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


What a beautiful photo. I hope that guys from Monta will see it, becouse they dont have something simular on their website

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

OM


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nesoni said:


> What a beautiful photo. I hope that guys from Monta will see it, becouse they dont have something simular on their website
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

My Zelos Mako 500m has some crazy bright lume:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Glow









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Just the best lume I have ever seen....









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

CoachRockne said:


> My Zelos Mako 500m has some crazy bright lume:
> 
> View attachment 13983831


Agreed! Nothing better, they do a bang up job

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I see the light...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon.


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

From my twitter;


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Khuraburi 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

simple elegance of the A12...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some night vision action with the SBBN031 Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FORMULa said:


> simple elegance of the A12...


Love that one. I was close to grabbing one.

I'll enjoy vicariously


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca
View attachment 14005785


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Evant Decodiver


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Love the blue dial with the green lume.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My cold carbon Ocean7.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Ph200









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Seiko lume in the daylight









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Titanium Stingray 47


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Helm Komodo...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

T-tubes and a fully lumed bezel........Ball got this one so right!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Helm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14021337











lume has a different tone at a different time, camera must have been 'auto' adjusted slightly different.

and another:









this is a sweet watch...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lighting the nite with the Armida A12









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Daytime lume........



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Had just come in from a drive.


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeti









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting to wish I bought this SMPc instead of the 2017 ceramic one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

jake_2m said:


> Starting to wish I bought this SMPc instead of the 2017 ceramic one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, I don't know about that...the new SMP ceramics are amazing in their own right. I honestly don't think you could go wrong with either. This hobby is a lose, lose situation because whatever one you get, there's always another one out there that moves to the front of the "list."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice picture!


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Glow









Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FORMULa said:


>


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Khuraburi & Komodo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Day Night Recon 65









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SBBN033 Tuna
Can't ever have too much lume....


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Armida a12









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

StevenNguyen said:


> View attachment 14033457


Is this a Pelagos?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

View attachment 14075511


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Khuraburi & Komodo
> View attachment 14052315
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic!

Wouldn't mind a Komodo....but that Khurburi lume is nuts!


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14053147


I keep liking this Komodo, TTN.....hit me up when you sell in a couple weeks ;-)

.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14075511


Nice shot


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14075507


That's a very bright lume, nice shot


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Helm Khuraburi


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Zelos Mako!


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Borealis Sea Storm with BGW9!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Zelos Swordfish


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Marnaut Dark Surge


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

SKX...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Marnaut Dark Surge
> 
> View attachment 14087745


Awesome


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

SUN065









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

View attachment 831D5429-2EE2-4EB8-8D1A-059791696263.jpeg


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Eco-Zilla


----------



## TucsonNate (Apr 24, 2019)

Seiko SKX009K2 Tissot SeaStar Powermatic 80 Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer II 1000M


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14090105


Cool and simple. What is this? Damasko? Stowa?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr odyssey









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

L to R:
Himq 300MM - Armida A1 - Steinhart Ocean One


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

*Seiko 62MAS 2018*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma T-15 (47mm)







*


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

POP TARTS.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SNE498


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Halios Puck II, gone to a new home now, but Whatta Hunka Hunka Burnin’ Lume


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bit of a cheat but fun nonetheless...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

tuna300














sumo
View attachment 14136749








sbcm023














ovm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Firecrow911 said:


> Bit of a cheat but fun nonetheless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a LümTec?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

johnny action said:


> Is that a LümTec?


No, its a Samsung Gear S3 Frontier with a Fortis B42 dial in night mode... hence the cheat - but stunning none the less... If you look closely you can even make out the Fortis logo around the Day-Date. Its hard to capture how detailed this is with a smartphone camera.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Sinn T1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Firecrow911 said:


> No, its a Samsung Gear S3 Frontier with a Fortis B42 dial in night mode... hence the cheat - but stunning none the less... If you look closely you can even make out the Fortis logo around the Day-Date. Its hard to capture how detailed this is with a smartphone camera.


Ok, well that's cool. Been on the fence between the Samsung and Garmin for an outdoor smart watch but just can't seem to pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

ALfwlmth said:


> Ok, well that's cool. Been on the fence between the Samsung and Garmin for an outdoor smart watch but just can't seem to pull the trigger.


That is a hard decision. I chose the Samsung because I am already in that ecosystem. From what I can tell (someone can correct me if I am wrong) but the Garmin is a more independent device and I think offers a higher end device if you go for the more expensive models. I have a friend who owns the $1000+ model and he swears by it. Both are very good.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

ALfwlmth said:


> Ok, well that's cool. Been on the fence between the Samsung and Garmin for an outdoor smart watch but just can't seem to pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Firecrow911 said:


> That is a hard decision. I chose the Samsung because I am already in that ecosystem. From what I can tell (someone can correct me if I am wrong) but the Garmin is a more independent device and I think offers a higher end device if you go for the more expensive models. I have a friend who owns the $1000+ model and he swears by it. Both are very good.


Which Garmin are you considering & for what uses? I have an older model of Vivoactiv (for cycling & general alerts) and use it with an iPhone, no issues whatsoever. I can't add anything towards the higher end models but I assume they'd be compatible with both Android & iOS equally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Seamaster Professional Diver 300m


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Kilograph said:


> Seamaster Professional Diver 300m


Wow! the crispness of this shot is amazing - very nice work


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Helm Komodo
> View attachment 14159613
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

i used a headlamp to help me install a Sapphire crystal in my Orange Monster.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Obris Morgan Infinity


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Oris Prodiver Date









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

After a drive to work on a cloudy day.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some day lume


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Seiko prospex PADI :

nearest nationwide building society


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

.
Helson Sharkmaster 1000m



Citizen Radio Controlled Promaster 200m



Orient Saturation 300m



Yema Seaspider 200m



Stowa Prodiver



Marathon SAR



Citizen Orca



Doxa 1200 Pro



Oris Meistertaucher



Oris 300m



Sinn U1



Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

My Spork is still going strong









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EB Elliot Project 354 Holton


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida A12









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

SBBN015










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

New Scurfa blue.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Raven Trekker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

FFF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

What brand/model is this?



pardayan said:


>


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

tornadobox said:


> What brand/model is this?


https://phoiboswatch.com/


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

SNE107 (bead blasted case and sapphire crystal by NEWW)...


----------



## RobFrost (Feb 18, 2019)

Alpina Seastrong.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Seiko SBDC061


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Campfire - Nite Alpha 208 - T100's...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus contrail


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

View attachment 14217951


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Certina DS PH200M reissue


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Sitting on the patio tonight and noticed that Seiko glow...


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Deep Blue Master 1000. You really have to charge this one to get any lume out of it. Wish it was a lot stronger.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

🙂. No radiation


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> View attachment 14226259
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to post earlier. Magrette MPD II in the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

From L to R:
Deep Blue Master 1000 - Steinhart Ocean One - Himq MM300 - Deep Blue Master Chrono - Armida A1








After a few minutes:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow that deep blue master 1000 is really lagging.

It seems they are hit and miss with their lume game.

One of my best lumed watches is my sea quest. Though it isn't SLN as it is mint in daylight and blue in the dark. Takes longer to charge but shurw is bright and super long lasting


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A daytime shot...


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Just need sound of frogs, smell of grass, absence of any other sounds to feel summer evening in the village









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Scurfa Diver One D1-500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Orient Mako USA on an early morning


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, it's not a diver but it looks good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

NTH BSH Carolina lume shot...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Phoibos Great Wall...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ferocious Panerai sausage Lume, second only to Seiko.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice trio, @horrij1! I have your Omega's smaller 36.5mm sibling.










Great watch.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## coletrane811 (May 18, 2008)

New to me Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One automatic tonight.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 14268235


 Beauty shot


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

My OG Orient Mako.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't even need total darkness to show this one off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the shot of that Seiko, @Bobo383. Looks awesome. 

Here are some of mine taking a nap.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Oris Aquis


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Beluga Ascent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

NTH Nacken Renegade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Raven Endeavour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

NTH DevilFox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Prometheus Manta Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Boldr Globetrotter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Scurfa MS19...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

SKX009









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ-02









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Sharkdiver









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Lum-Tec Bull 45









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

...and a random few more









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

tudor Pelagos


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I think this one turned out all right.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD 45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Spinnaker Wreck Lume


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Black Bay Bronze Lume


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Lume


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Helm


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Not the best shot but still...


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Like Christmas in July


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Phoibos in the AM









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

"Save the Ocean..."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Odin Blue......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My Birthyear 1974, 6105-8110 on a chocolate bar strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Duplicate - pls delete


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

MrThompsonr said:


> "Save the Ocean..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light up the Ocean!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong GMT


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

MMMMMonster Jam!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis Date Relief.... amazing lume!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Love how the blue minute hand lime contrasts with the green - Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Zelos









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

White Wolf









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brash47 said:


> White Wolf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool lume shots


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

camchannell said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Pam is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Not the best lume shot admittedly, but the 1st pic shows two things I really like about my blue bezel and dial Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 - the contrast between the blue lumed minute hand and the green lume elsewhere, and the distortion of the minute markers through the crystal.


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

azmirza said:


> What Pam is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM176 Luminor Base Titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hulk sea dweller


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bronze goodness









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Lume during the day, cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ferocious Seiko Lumibrite.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

116600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

PAM111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

Omega 2254.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sam575 said:


> Omega 2254.50
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best after all these years


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lume this...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Left in the dark.








In order of appearance 








L-R:
Scurfa MS19
Scurfa MS18
Scurfa vintage brown
Omega Seamaster 2264.50
Divex Professional 200


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Skipjack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Royal Marines









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marcwo said:


> H2O ORCA


That looks great!

I have an h20 coming and I have high hopes for the lume.

Happy with it?


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

SKX013


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Low light Lume shot.


----------



## mitchellkiser (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just came in from about 5 minutes outside and not sunny... gotta love seiko lumibrite!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver

Love the two tone lume and how bold it looks lit up


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Omega 2201.50... this elevator wasn't even dark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa auto.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New Turtle build...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Kind of a cheat...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3366carlos (May 20, 2018)

Not a diver but good to 100M. That's all I need.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This Borealis is a torch










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Seiko SPB087


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

The Belgian Avidiver









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tbh- never knew this watch had a green pip or I forgot









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I really like the different colored lume between the pip and hands/indexes...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Not the greatest shot but I wanted to share these cool little UV (black-light) keychain lights I stumbled across. They seem like a great way to discretely charge your lume without blowing out everyone's natural low light vision with a bright flashlight. $9 for a 10 pack on Amazon.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Good idea on the tiny UV light to secretly charge your watch lume.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

PAM619









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

Citizen BJ7110, charged as Sun- and/or man-made-light found its way to it month ago ...


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

... after actually _bothering_ to charge for few seconds via phone flashlight (today) ...


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Lume? Lume!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy Stardust GR (Aug 11, 2019)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Can't say the lume on this is that strong..


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14429477
> View attachment 14429479


Sweet!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiger #6









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA Steel and Grey.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea storm










Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

How about some daylight lume?


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

SBBN037


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sbdc063 MM200









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

MM300 Sla019









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Marinemaster 300 sbdx017









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Orient Triton









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

..









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

My Orient.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Lumtec 300m 40mm. A solid watch.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Zinex (before they were forced to change their name to Zixen) Heliox Super Sub. 2500 m water resistant - very impressive. This thing is built like a bank vault!


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Original A1 45mm superdome...is it still the all time king of lume?


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

I also took this picture today, a self built 'flieger'...not a diver, the total opposite, but not bad imo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Day lume









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Helm Khuraburi


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Diver dump tritium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SKX007









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

SKX mod









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko/ Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sbdx017









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Great Wall...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Latest 40mm c60 acquisition









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome lumes here. This thread killed my internet connection!!!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

🙂.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

NY0040...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

ny0040 








a1


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nite Alpha T100


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lume it up!


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Zinex Heliox Super Sub


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

SM300


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)

Certina Blue Ribbon


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Hydra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H20 marlin


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Daytime lumeshot anyone? Sbbn011 Darth Tuna









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No lume here. 🙂.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

San Martin MM300









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean GMT 600m









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific II









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Sharkey skx


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

You know what they are.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray GMT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Vanuatu


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

magpie215 said:


> Sharkey skx


nothing better than blue lume on a white dial


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn U1 Professional 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

ISLANDER AUTOMATIC


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone have a Sinn 565L lume shot?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jamnesiac34 said:


> Anyone have a Sinn 565L lume shot?


Do you mean Sinn 656L? If so, here's one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lets-see-your-lume-shots-4604893-8.html#post49923635

And a few more if you scroll through here.

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...hUKEwiZz-7DtKLlAhWig-AKHQ3UDI8Q4dUDCAc&uact=5


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

No Lume, no party...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SBDC107









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Fifty Four Divemaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Not exactly a diver though it has 300m WR


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New version Kontiki


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Sinn UX GSG9 


Sinn U2 


Seiko Tuna 


Pam 177


Rolex LV aka Kermit 


Rolex Sea Dweller SD4k 


Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 Le 


Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT 


Sinn EZM13


Sinn EZM1 Le 


Spinnaker Tesei Bronze


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bright Monday , top.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

First lumed bezel:


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Seamaster Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My Proxima MM300, C3 and BGW9 mixed lume. Fully charged.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

VSA Dive Master 500


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300 Auto + Seiko MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Omega Seamaster James Bond 40th Anniversary Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Mara-lume









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Helson sharkmaster 300


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Helson sharkmaster 300
View attachment 14600655


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar chronograph Bronze


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagos - No longer with me, but sorely missed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a diver, but it is a lume shot


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)

Quantumleap said:


> VSA Dive Master 500
> 
> View attachment 14597165


Nice shot


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Tuna!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cannot find the lume....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>




Love those Eternas


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

2001 Sub - 18 year old lume still going strong


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Geckota K-03


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

View attachment 14619913


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pelagos









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

MDT IT said:


> Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


WOW !!! That is Amazing Lume !!


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Helson Shark Diver 500m beast
*

View attachment 14648933


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

TAG Aquaracer 500 Cal5+ Seiko Tuna Marinemaster+Omega SMP300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-A505YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My good ole Heuer









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Orient Triton










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this! What reference is this! I love seamaster a just don't like the scalloped bezels. This is perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

U-boat lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I've no idea why the pic is sideways. I'll blame it on Tapatalk. We have a love/hate relationship.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ziggy Stardust GR (Aug 11, 2019)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

From far left Deep blue, Stowa Prodiver, Oris pro pilot day date, Stowa Prodiver, Prometheus Poseidon, Center front Oris Aquis small second hand.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

View attachment Seiko SNR041 - 3.pdf


Seiko SNR041


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

What is a divewatch without decent lume......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

And some more......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow

That's a great collection of well lumed watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep blue sea quest 1000

It's not SLN but it sure is potent


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The King of Lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Citizen BNO151-09L









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> The King of Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced...and I have the Seiko MM300. This is my San Martin Marine Master.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

After a quick blast from an LED flashlight.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sxmwht said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Awesome pic


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Awesome pic


Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

When the date is also _lumed_...!

...not really useful but funny anyway.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I need lume.......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Whitebeard


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Two recent pickups...San Martin MM 300 homage and Orient Triton.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Quartz MM300 mini Tuna


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko MM200 vs Casio Duro!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen BN0198...I like that the pip is a different color. It's very legible, and the lume lasts throughout the night.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

San Martin Marine Master 300 Blue Dial. Usual nuclear lume.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue T100 GTLS with Black SuperLuminova on Snow White Ceramic...It doesn't last long but is functional for about 15 minutes..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Love the BGW9...but its not "all night long" Seiko lume....don't know why more watches can't be that good!


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 14729193

My Helson Chronograph beam me up Scotty!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

NY0040-09W lume dial. It seems these IG posts are only visible on Tapatalk.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6cjfytnUZy/


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Day








Night


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

U2-T EZM 5


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Citizen Fugu


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great lume, feeble photo....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Citizen Promaster BN0150 on Aliexpress strap...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Proxima MM300 style with custom hybrid C3 and BGW9 lume.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Orient Star


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14742851


Nice shot


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

Love the sweep lume on this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Few recent lume shots


























@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Nice lume! 

@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Nice lume!
> 
> @thejames80


Thanks my friend 

The avidiver does some solid work with BGW9


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

What strap is that on your OceanKing? It's killer

@thejames80[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> View attachment 14759059


Beauty


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Ocean king Mark I









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

The SeaQ Panoramadatum from Glashütte Original.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pro Titanium


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

NTH DevilRay Deep Six LE


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

NTH Vanguard


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Aevig Huldra II


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre Punisher version


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Crafter Blue Hyperion Ocean 600M


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

FORMULa said:


> Citizen Promaster BN0150 on Aliexpress strap...


I love the lume and strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14766095
> 
> 
> Eterna Kontiki


I've long admired that eterna 

How do you like it?

Does it wear a little smaller than specs indicate?
Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Night Dive, Kona Hawaii Seiko Darth Tuna


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VinceWatch said:


> Night Dive, Kona Hawaii Seiko Darth Tuna


That's amazing!

What a great experience.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I've long admired that eterna
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> ...


Actually it wears like the specs suggest, if not a bit bigger - I have a larger than normal wrist, and it feels quite comfortable.

As for the watch itself, it's fantastic, even nicer than I expected. TBH, I can't imagine ever wanting to get rid of it (famous last words)!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

VinceWatch said:


> Night Dive, Kona Hawaii Seiko Darth Tuna


Great pictures - I can only imagine the feeling of being there!! So cool!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Special requested a fully lumed ceramic bezel insert


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ithyus Abyssi


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Deep Blue DayNight Tritdiver.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Posting this again because of fun with Photobucket. It took a fair amount of time to set up.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS (Matthew and Son) Irukandji


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

LRRP


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

CWC SBS Diver, Gen 1


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Islander ISL-13


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not too shabby.


----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)

Armida A4 super lume


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Vostok Amfibia Reef !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

MM200









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Monster lume









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

JimSclavunos said:


> CWC SBS Diver, Gen 1
> 
> View attachment 14783433


Just felt I should add that this watch was bought in 2012, lume still going strong!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Ninja turtle, daytime kitchen lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Pelagos









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's very very cool


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

First gen Orient Mako USA


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seiko SKZ279 "Starfish"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Light 'em up!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

The new Kraken H2 from Hamtun:

Wrist shot for reference as well. Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jwt5096 said:


> The new Kraken H2 from Hamtun:
> 
> Wrist shot for reference as well. Enjoy!


Very nice.

I like it


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)

This


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Feynman Cove


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## constellation87 (Nov 23, 2019)

Seamaster!









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Tikuna.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ragl said:


> Tikuna.......
> 
> View attachment 14838731
> 
> ...


Looks great how did you achieve the floating look? Nicely done.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Looks great how did you achieve the floating look? Nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. The watch is attached to a clear plastic mount, which, because of the very shallow depth of field of the macro lens, is out of focus and tends to meld into the background. The mount is a very inexpensive item purchased from ebay.









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ragl said:


> Thanks. The watch is attached to a clear plastic mount, which, because of the very shallow depth of field of the macro lens, is out of focus and tends to meld into the background. The mount is a very inexpensive item purchased from ebay.
> 
> View attachment 14840303
> 
> ...


Great technique

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart OT500









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 14867333


Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

H2O Orca


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Raven Endeavour


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Tsao Torsk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lumed dial SD45.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Armida A1 Bronze is pretty nutty...shines well, not even in the dark

























Diver group photo, from left:
Seiko Monster, Armida A1, Zelos Helmsman ll, Zelos Hammerhead ll, H2O Kalmar 2, Seiko Baby Tuna SRP637, Seiko Stargate


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I love divers, i have six. Here's my Submariners.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This thread has reminded me of an important factor in selecting a dive watch. That is, the bezel must be lumed for it to be a usable dive watch for actual diving. Long ago, I taught scuba diving and for several years nearly half my dives were night dives. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I did not see any lume shots while actually diving. Here are a couple of shots at night on a dive off the west coast of the Big Island of Hawaii in about 50 fsw. Not great photos but you get the picture, this is a Seiko Darth Tuna.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14874019


Great photo. You perfectly fit background and lume. Will save photo.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14874019


Awesome shot and a great watch to boot.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fugu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love this lume!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment DSC_0146.jpg

Did not find a daytime lume shot but an evening one should do


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment 14900895

Did not find a daytime lume shot but an evening one should do


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O marlin


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oceanking









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

C3


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

C3 & BGW3


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

BB


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

5xk YM mod









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1845-Edit.jpg


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14948601


Stunning photo of a great watch


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Davosa Ternos 500









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Lumibrite X1 on Devilfox









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 






*


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

L-R. Steinhart Ocean One Titanium. Borealis Scout. Vulcain Cricket Extreme.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lime green Aragon 300m .

New to me today/tonight :-! . Photos take just now .

Beanerds.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquatico HK Diver


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

xxxxxx


----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Some of my divers









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_4764-Edit.jpg


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

epezikpajoow said:


> Some of my divers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Boschett is a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Karlskrona Midnattssol watch


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Monta Oceanking









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

A couple more...









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bolts40 said:


> A couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The OK has pretty great lume considering how small the plots are.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_4889-Edit.jpg


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Goy board at home on lockdown so had a go at a bit of macro


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Oldest yet brightest so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko street series


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Orca Vintage Polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Erdinger.... and Borealis Portus Cale









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some lume and tritium.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

excellent-quality photograph
The hour- and minute-hands surprise me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

15 seconds outside, then back into the hallway. The lume on the sbdx017 is intense!


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> Goy board at home on lockdown so had a go at a bit of macro


Really nice shot!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

My two most worn watches, out walking on a rainy night. Had a LED maglite, little AA battery one, shined maybe 10 seconds on each.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Playing around with lume & reflections..


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

SBBN025 lume shot.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_4943-Edit.jpg


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Shark's teeth are bright









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here my skx "kryptonite" edition


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here are six sick Seiko's in full lume!


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Davosa Ternos Pro









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15046483


Beautiful piece!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Lumtec


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


>


Looks really nice  Magrette you say...


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

New seiko 5s not a true diver but holds same quality with build. Great new lume as well!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

I think it's quite exceptional.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Awesome. Awesome. Awesome.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Cold beer, balkon and Sinn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

SKX 5kx Sammie blue sea urchin and a aftermarket SKX









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 04-24 full.jpg


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15064775


Awesome.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15064775


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks electric.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it and miss mine I don't regret many sales but that one I do.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Maraglo 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

My recently departed Bertucci REX tourch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

hked emperor brown


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Zelos Mako V3 Ice










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Davosa Pro









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment IMG_6540.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Vancouver Crossfire









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 300


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Feynman Cove


----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)

Seiko is clearly the best lume for the money, but if we're honest I love the blue and two-tone of the Seamaster the most.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Couple of lume shots of my first mod build!


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Let it glow


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven 42 Vintage


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart O1T500









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Glashutte SeaQ









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Group shot... Not all diver's though 









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

3 X NTH Subs.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Light it up with kryptonite


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiveWatchFan (May 12, 2020)

Some great shots in this thread.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko Lume is crazy good. Tough to beat!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

good lord..
double post, not my fault this time..


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

H2O Tiburon


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Any guesses??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

philskywalker said:


> Any guesses??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Japanese produced watch; perhaps a pathfinder of something.


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Longines HQ














Послато са SM-N960F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Love the green AND blue lume on the Seiko Samurai PADI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Something out together









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't you just love a lumed Bezel!!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko Lume is a tough one to beat:


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Nanook65 said:


> Seiko Lume is a tough one to beat:


Which model is this one ? 
Automatic 
24 Jewels


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Well here goes nothing.









Orient Japan Movement


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


Gas Lume ?


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

philskywalker said:


> Any guesses??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Citizen?

But cant recall which model of ProMaster ?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

PredatorGanaz said:


> Gas Lume ?


Super-LumiNova Light Blue


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

GKB007 said:


> Light it up with kryptonite
> View attachment 15116097


Even the day and date complication are lumed thats one helluva of a Christmas Tree style.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seiko SNR029


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

PredatorGanaz said:


> Which model is this one ?
> Automatic
> 24 Jewels


Sorry, I usually put that in there but I was being lazy. This one is the Black dial 62 Mas sbdc051, but I have 6 Seiko Divers right now and the lume on all 6 is better than on just about any other watch & I have had a lot. I have had a few that might be close to equal, but never one where I think it is better than Seiko's lume. If you love lume, you gotta love Seiko.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here are a couple more of the 3rd Gen Sumo. Seiko sbdc083 First one is with the second hand stopped and the second one you can see the streak of light (green swish) generated by the second hand tip between the 20min and 35 minute markers along the bottom of the dial.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Nanook65 said:


> Sorry, I usually put that in there but I was being lazy. This one is the Black dial 62 Mas sbdc051, but I have 6 Seiko Divers right now and the lume on all 6 is better than on just about any other watch & I have had a lot. I have had a few that might be close to equal, but never one where I think it is better than Seiko's lume. If you love lume, you gotta love Seiko.


Nahh no apologize needed mate we are all good. 
Yeah Seiko is good not to compare apple to apple I think Bell and Ross gas lube lume really shines out but yeah of course thats in a different level price range.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those bezel rotational ?


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

PredatorGanaz said:


> Are those bezel rotational ?


Yes, it is rotational, 120-click.
Nice having the two different bezel readouts.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

PredatorGanaz said:


> Are those bezel rotational ?


duplicate.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Pro










T1B










13 year old SBDX001











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You have to love a Seiko that is owned by a BMW 2002 owner...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

NTH Amphion Vintage Gilt









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

two komodos


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Not a diver per-se, but still rated for 200m of WR. Easily one of the most impressive lumed watches in my collection right now. Grade X1 Super Lumi-Nova is good stuff, apparently.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tag Aquaracer


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bolts40 said:


> NTH Amphion Vintage Gilt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch and lume! I'd like to know HOW you feel about this watch? I'm interested in it, but don't think I'm willing 
to pay the price premium. It would be a no-brainer at $400 and I would even buy it at $500, but it is selling for $675...
and I'm not aware of any sales or discounts that are ever available for it. I appreciate hearing from you about your opinion and experience with it. Thank you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Dive watch collection in one lume shot.









From left to right top row:

SBBN031, SRP777, SRPD25, SRPD27, SBD033, SBDC033

Second row left to right:

SNE107, MDV-106, BN0150, SBDC001 homage (notice it has lume just as good as any of the other Seiko's barring the Tuna)

Third row:

Just because it's there, a Timex T40051


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida is a torch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Aragon Divemaster II , very well done Lume and it lasts all night .

Beanerds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

BGW9 dial w/ C3 sapphire bezel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Superocean 42! Lume is awesome, spanks any other watch I've owned so far.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Beluga Ascent 1.0 AFTER being relumed by [email protected] in C3, and added sword hands:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My Precista PRS-50B Duo after a BREATH-TAKING relume(s) in C3 by [email protected]; g'bye, weak sister factory lume! Who needs a flashlight LOL...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## HangingUp (Jun 24, 2019)

While the photo isn't crisp, the lume is bright on my Axios Ironclad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 15217239


Gee - I wonder why that's called "Lum-Tec"...


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

purdy, thats for sure^


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 15217239


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 15217239


Thanks for showing me that - and JUST when I THOUGHT that my watch collection was COMPLETE! Sigh...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ems328i (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Here ya go...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fugu in the shadows









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arislan said:


> Fugu in the shadows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Citizen really does excellent lume in their divers.


----------



## Ronin226 (Dec 21, 2013)

Zelos Horizons GMT V2 Midnight, kind of a diver, 200m at least.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Top: Lüm-Tec 350M-2, Gruppo Gamma Vanguard 
Bottom: NTH Nazario Sauro and Tikuna


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ronin226 said:


> Zelos Horizons GMT V2 Midnight, kind of a diver, 200m at least.
> 
> View attachment 15230869


That looks AMAZING!! WOW
How much is it? 
Is it still available?
How do you like it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Scurfa D1-500


















Easily the best lume I have had. Even better than my Seikos which I thought were pretty good.


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Time check before diving into sleep...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


>


Beauty


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Awesome shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Awesome shot!


Thanks!

It has surprisingly great lume, that watch. Slow to charge, but oh man, once it's lit it stays lit.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brimstone said:


> Scurfa D1-500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT looking watch and quite an impressive lume shot.
I wonder, does the quartz choppy movement become a bother?
I'm thinking of maybe getting this exact shiny black dial version.
But I've gotten SO used to automatic, smooth movements, and no batteries, 
(and have LIKED it so much) that I am unsure about getting this kind of movement.
All opinions welcome. I know this is slightly off topic for this particular thread. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

xernanyo said:


> Time check before diving into sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT lume shot. I LOVE that you made a version of this your picture next to all posts!
Is this a Steinhart? I can't quite make out the name of the watch. What make and model is it?
Thahks
(also great line about "diving into sleep")


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> This is a GREAT lume shot. I LOVE that you made a version of this your picture next to all posts!
> Is this a Steinhart? I can't quite make out the name of the watch. What make and model is it?
> Thahks
> (also great line about "diving into sleep")


Thanks for the nice words!  This was just a random shot i took before "diving" to sleep, lol.

Yes, you are right, it is a Steinhart Ocean 1. The titanium version.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

xernanyo said:


> Thanks for the nice words!  This was just a random shot i took before "diving" to sleep, lol.
> 
> Yes, you are right, it is a Steinhart Ocean 1. The titanium version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


This looks like an awesome watch: Steinhart Watches Ocean Titanium 500 Premium | Diver watch 50 ATM
How do you like it? Can you share your experience with this watch? 
I'd love it if they expanded this version to an all royal blue one and an all deep green one 
Thanks


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Wow!, impressive lume.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> This looks like an awesome watch: Steinhart Watches Ocean Titanium 500 Premium | Diver watch 50 ATM
> How do you like it? Can you share your experience with this watch?
> I'd love it if they expanded this version to an all royal blue one and an all deep green one
> Thanks


It is an awesome watch. Great value for money! Not for everyone though because of the size and the flat lugs.

What i like about it so much is that Steinhart really made this their own watch in terms of the design instead of paying homage to something else.

After 3 years of desk diving, the titanium case has held up pretty well and I love wearing it on the rubber strap instead of the bracelet.
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

MkII Project 300 lume...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bombaywalla said:


> MkII Project 300 lume...
> 
> View attachment 15334729


That looks like great BGW9


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

boatswain said:


> That looks like great BGW9


Thank you boatswain! Yeah, that's pretty good, I agree. I didn't expect the bezel to be lumed - it was a welcome surprise...
Long lasting lume too; can see it deep into the night. Fortunately I've not woken up in the early morning to check on it so I can't tell you honestly if it lasts THAT long.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J1


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Phoibos Wavemaster - surprisingly good lume that burns ALL. NIGHT. LONG!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Horrible, horrendous, terrible photo. But nuclear lume!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Maranez Tao.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not too shabby for a citizen...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Day glow.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Nice! Maybe mod it with lumed date wheel? 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Zelos Hammerhead II .


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

TM Black Reef 500m


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Not even dark, the lume on the SOH is fantastic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One automatic.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Scurfa Diver One automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. I have this watch too.
What do you mean "sent from the White House on the tax payers dime"?
Does that mean that you have a job working at the White House,
and you sent this post while at work on the job?
What do you do there? 
Just curious.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> NICE. I have this watch too.
> What do you mean "sent from the White House on the tax payers dime"?
> Does that mean that you have a job working at the White House,
> and you sent this post while at work on the job?
> ...


I love that Scurfa. I've been tempted to buy another Diver One Quartz. But I'm afraid I might not love it as much because of my mechanical snobbery. 
LOLzzzzzzz Noooooooo. I don't work there. My sig "Sent from........" is just my way of voicing my frustration with government waste of tax payer money.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Okinawa "Sea Grape" Turtle


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pelagos LHD









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Timex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Benarus has beefed up the lume on these new Megs!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

This is the best lume I've ever had.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

still has the original dial. I believe they are Tritium minute markers. Not as good as some of my more recent watches but doing its best............


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big hands and markers = big Lume.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seikos are crazy lume beasts

Here's my Safari tuna























Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SBDC051 62MAS Reinterpretation


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I think the lume on the Borealis Cascais is among the best I've seen...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Phoibos Voyager


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

SRPA21


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

There's a story behind that one! If I could get that with a 0-60 bezel insert, I might have to own/mod one!


Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15375791


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

This lume just sucks...
C3 bezel with BGW9 full lume face


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TheGanzman said:


> There's a story behind that one! If I could get that with a 0-60 bezel insert, I might have to own/mod one!


You mean like this?








SKX "Seiko Style"- Lumed Sapphire "Pepsi" Bezel Insert


SKX Seiko Style Lumed Sapphire Pepsi Bezel Insert Fits: SKX007. SKX009, SKX173, SKX175, and 7002* Some 7002 aftermarket bezels are not made to exact Seiko specs and may require some modification to fit. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your Seiko diver with...



lcbistore.com


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

My Alpina took me by surprise this evening. It lit up like a Christmas tree after I spent the afternoon in the sun. I also had never realized that the internal bezel markers were also lumed. I had never seen them lite up.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's something a little different for y'all. Side by side lume progressions for my Seiko SNR029 and SNR033. The 029 diver is the second brightest glower I have. The brightest is the SBBN035 Black Pearl Tuna.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

14060M


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

Oh wow, did not realize Helson had done a full lume dial before. Looks fantastic.



Rojote said:


> This lume just sucks...
> C3 bezel with BGW9 full lume face
> View attachment 15376091
> View attachment 15376093


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

mgeoffriau said:


> Oh wow, did not realize Helson had done a full lume dial before. Looks fantastic.


Thank you! Yeah they switched to BGW9 bezel and face. I personally like the rarer contrast with the C3 bezel.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Torch all night


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA53 Black Bullet
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rdunae 'Turtle'


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glasshutte SeaQ?

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ocean Crawler Core Diver GMT


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Megamatic...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Zenith Flyback 100m









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Galapagos









Послато са SM-G985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mrtn_k (May 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Zelos lume is just wow.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én Redmi Note 7 eszközömről


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Citizen Ecozilla. Love the main color and the fact that the bezel dot is a different color.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Even after settling down, it's still a torch. Also really love the partially lumed bezel on the LE Tunas.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Special Edition SPB097 "Twilight Blue" MM200
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard Aqua Dome


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

A couple of my Seiko SKX779 'Black Monster'


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TheStuntDummy (Jul 21, 2019)

Zelos SF 40mm Frost


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sinn EZM 9


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

Mido Oceanstar Decompression Timer 1961









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Marloe Morar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FORMULa said:


>


Man those armidas are great!


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Man those armidas are great!


They sure are, I love them and want more of them


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

My most recent purchase, a Citizen Blue Orca, has some crazy looking lume...








And let's not skip the Eco-Zilla...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Neminus Xtrem diver 300m


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Just finished









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Great lume on the Save the Ocean Turtle, as expected. 









_Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oceaneva GMT Quartz... 1250m water resistance! Solid watch. Definitely worth the $250 pre-order price for sure!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antjrice (Oct 27, 2019)

3 for 1 with 2x Spinnaker Bradners and an NTH Nacken Modern Blue









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

Christopher Ward Trident C65


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "rare as a hen's teeth" SKX401 



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice to be surprised by the lume as you walk indoor. B-)










PS: I have quite knack for taking my pictures when the second hand is right on top of one of the other ones. I always realize it after posting. 
Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)




----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

sosa_dos said:


> View attachment 15442390
> View attachment 15442391


Nice watch with an awesome lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

K2PK said:


> Nice watch with an awesome lume!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You. Here is another lume shot from another watch. 









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Aragon Divemaster 42


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Mike8 said:


> View attachment 15443366


That looks sweet! What's the watch model?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

djpharoah said:


> That looks sweet! What's the watch model?


Helm Vanuatu


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Megalodon 2020


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9 'Mako XL'


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Shield .









Beanerds .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
My first Zelos and its debut lume shot 😁


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Aragon DMII







, full lume dial .









Beanerds.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

This one just showed up today. Really liking it so far....
Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

Contrast lume SKX007 with SBDY053 dial


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L. Had it on yesterday.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko SKX planet ocean mod.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Seiko SBDC101 (SPB143)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph 600m









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15513698


Holy **** that's a sick Pic!!!!!  Wow... Well done sir!

-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

whoa said:


> Holy **** that's a sick Pic!!!!!  Wow... Well done sir!
> 
> -: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


He does lume shots right


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr SKU PM-FUGU


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Longines and Oris:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is an amazing lume watch. It's new from CW. They call it Lympstone. I call it forged carbon.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais















Lum Tec M80 next to the Borealis


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

T-hunter said:


>


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15538871


is that factory lume?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Scout308 said:


> is that factory lume?


yobokies second hand but otherwise yep, SKX007 h/m hands, SKX171 dial.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 15539147


That's amazing!


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Citizen NY100


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I had the hands swapped on this for a set of Islander hands from Island Watch. They glow like dive watch hands should.










And just for fun, a supercharged shot in pitch black&#8230;


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

SMP 2541.80. I love the color of the lume!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 15550359


That is a great lume!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

Which watch has the brightest lume?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Deep Blue Tritdiver 41mm


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Zoretto Dino...


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a diver but still excellent lume.

Sinn 836 












Photos from my iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Donerix said:


>


nice =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Venturo SkinDiver :


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Scurfa MS18


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

San Martin : The Great _Wave_ off _Kanagawa_ .


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Leopan said:


> San Martin : The Great _Wave_ off _Kanagawa_


This is so dadgum awesome, I just know that I'm going to cave some day!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

leadbelly2550 said:


> View attachment 15578283


That series is the best lume I've encountered. Hands Down.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Wearing this one right now...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

HAGW


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Who's got this one?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Smp 42 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Helberg CH6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

[BOBO] said:


> Helberg CH6
> View attachment 15589085


Wow!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine kinda pales to some of these others, but here ya' go...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Wow!


Thanks!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15589107
> 
> 
> View attachment 15589112


Awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


That's a great lume!


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Philliphas said:


> That's a great lume!


I often forget it but I think it has the best longevity of any lume I've seen so far. Very impressive. I'm not sure if it's SLN or something else as it charges more slowly than typical SLN and the daytime color is a little different. But it sure is good.


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I often forget it but I think it has the best longevity of any lume I've seen so far. Very impressive. I'm not sure if it's SLN or something else as it charges more slowly than typical SLN and the daytime color is a little different. But it sure is good.


Those are great shots! That lume though...dang!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jpisare said:


>


This looks SO good. 
Is it modified or did it come like that?
What model is it and where did you get it?
Thanks


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> This looks SO good.
> Is it modified or did it come like that?
> What model is it and where did you get it?
> Thanks


Thank you! 

Started as a SRP777 Turtle. Stock crystal but lumed ceramic "Batman" bezel insert courtesy of Long Island Watch. Hands are from a can't-remember-the-model-no. Turtle variant in which the hour and seconds hands glow blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that Tuna!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you! I have three 300m Tunas. I absolutely love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

anonimo


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15599798
> 
> 
> View attachment 15599803


MMM! Bronze! That'll be the next acquisition for me!


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)

Lotta divers in there...


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Aelius said:


> Lotta divers in there...
> 
> View attachment 15600856


At least you know what you like!


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I often forget it but I think it has the best longevity of any lume I've seen so far. Very impressive. I'm not sure if it's SLN or something else as it charges more slowly than typical SLN and the daytime color is a little different. But it sure is good.


That first photo is awesome - super unique


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cbr2012 said:


> That first photo is awesome - super unique


Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Does this count? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN031

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko Solar Chrono diver and Gen1 Monster

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)

LUM-TEC is the winner


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Seiko *SBDC065/SPB083J1 "Great Blue Hole"*


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ventus Mori..









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Find the Doxa 750T.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Strictly speaking, not a diver, but darn close, Nodus Contrail II:









If you look closely you can see the little bit of lume on the second hand between 4 and 5.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Seiko Arnie with IWW relume. I know, relume decreases value, blah blah. Don't care, as I wear it and work dark environment.
I love a vintage with burn you eyes lume.


----------



## smleex (Dec 24, 2020)

Oris Aquis


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wallyg said:


> Seiko Arnie with IWW relume. I know, relume decreases value, blah blah. Don't care, as I wear it and work dark environment.
> I love a vintage with burn you eyes lume.
> View attachment 15635488


That's awesome. The lume on my OG Arnies is basically nonexistent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

jpisare said:


> That's awesome. The lume on my OG Arnies is basically nonexistent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand that people would be hesitant to relume a vintage. Even when I look at the IWW re-lume work under magnification it appears OEM. It's quite impressive work.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Sadly it's not working
Gotta find a donor movement.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

My Benarus GMT


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a diver, but I've dived with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Omega Seamaster professional 300 ref 2254.50 is quickly becoming one of the true classics...right behind the Rolex Sub in my opinion. They are becoming less and less prevalent in the secondary market. Glad I have mine.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

oops ... posted in wrong area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15636445
> 
> 
> View attachment 15636447


That's just pure sexiness right there. Amazing shots, love the blue green contrast.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN031 Tuna in the snow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

jpisare said:


> SBBN031 Tuna in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Deep Blue


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BGW-niners

Citizen, HELM, scurfa


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

sx1 said:


>


thats one sharp ass lume shot


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been enjoying the lume on this piece recently.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This C1 Moonglow looks so good, it has me thinking...





C1 Moonglow | Christopher Ward


The moon has fascinated humankind for millennia. In the C1 Moonglow, that ancient allure has been captured in an ultra-modern, ultra-ambitious watch. A timepiece that has unheard-of levels of detailing on the dial, and an in-house moonphase movement that tracks the moon’s orbit accurately for...




www.christopherward.com




It would be $1700 on 15 percent off sale.
...and I don't know how much the import fees would be...does anybody know?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Seiko h558


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Avenger









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15664939


That thing is so freaking wild!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Blacktocomm said:


> I've been enjoying the lume on this piece recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the brightness, I'm sure your neighbors are enjoying the lume too!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Judging by the brightness, I'm sure your neighbors are enjoying the lume too!


Haha, yeah! Between this and my Pelagos the neighbors ALWAYS know the time as soon as night rolls around.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Casio Duro


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

New Seiko PADI diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Ray II


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15694609


WHAT is this?

(VERY bright...lume everywhere!)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> WHAT is this?
> 
> (VERY bright...lume everywhere!)


It's an skx TST Tuna conversion with Murphy bezel, LCBI sapphire insert, One Second Closer handset, yobokies dial, & Dagaz dome sapphire crystal. The mods have evolved over time with the addition of the lumed insert being the final touch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> It's an skx TST Tuna conversion with Murphy bezel, LCBI sapphire insert, One Second Closer handset, yobokies dial, & Dagaz dome sapphire crystal. The mods have evolved over time with the addition of the lumed insert being the final touch.
> View attachment 15706325
> 
> View attachment 15706332


Thank you for getting back to me. 
I have looked through the LCBI website before...
about getting a lumed ceramic/sapphire Pepsi bezel insert 
for my Seiko Pepsi turtle. 
It was out of stock, and I don't know who I could take it to that would put it on...
so it still hasn't happened. 
One day, I may end up upgrading it that way, along with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me.
> I have looked through the LCBI website before...
> about getting a lumed ceramic/sapphire Pepsi bezel insert
> for my Seiko Pepsi turtle.
> ...


My 2nd TST conversion has a LCBI pepsi lumed bezel. Ceramic has always left me cold. The sapphire inserts have a depth & luster and love the look.
dP


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Seiko SKX171, Orient Star Divers, Orient Triton, Seiko Solar STO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Some new pics of the Dino...



and Discovery...


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive Willard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Aquadive poseidon gmt


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Vulcain Crickett Aviator Diver X-Treme









Eterna KonTiki Diver 1000M


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Did I crack Seiko's Lumibrite code? Those cheap glow sticks look suspiciously similar in real life:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15727963
> View attachment 15727964


Looks like the Diver One out-lumed Seiko! Surprise to me.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I wouldn't dare pick a favorite during daytime, but at night it's clear as day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Couple random shots from the last few days. SBDC001 MM200 and SBBN031 Tuna.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day and night!
















Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Still my favorite after 16 years


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glashutte SeaQ
















Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15748810


That sure looks like a Fifty Fathoms!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## desc82 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver Heritage:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Orient Kamasu


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Certifiedwest (May 25, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Christopher Ward Blue LE.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barberm (Jan 28, 2019)

IWC Galapagos


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## EN-ES (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rabbiporkchop (Dec 2, 2018)

Megamatic


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Raven Trekker 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

OLD LUME Lasts about 3 Minutes after recharging under UV Light..Oh Well its a 59 Year Old Watch...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Dan Henry 1970

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Donerix said:


>


Fabulous shot! 

How do you like the rubber nato?

I've been curious to try one sometime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

T25 tritium. Does not look nearly as bright from a longer distance in the dark, but it's legible all night. New, inexpensive G shock alternative.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like it. I was hesitating for quite a while because it felt expensive for a "strip of rubber" but I can say now it's well worth it. I had the cheapo version from Benchmark (on Amazon) before but it's not even in the same league. I can definitely recommend it.



boatswain said:


> Fabulous shot!
> 
> How do you like the rubber nato?
> 
> I've been curious to try one sometime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Donerix said:


> I really like it. I was hesitating for quite a while because it felt expensive for a "strip of rubber" but I can say now it's well worth it. I had the cheapo version from Benchmark (on Amazon) before but it's not even in the same league. I can definitely recommend it.


 thanks. That's good hearing.

What brand is it?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> thanks. That's good hearing.
> 
> What brand is it?


Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Donerix said:


> Bonetto Cinturini


Cheers

And a lume pic


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

😎


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Citizen BL1258









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leefpeoples (Nov 5, 2007)

nice shots


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Zodiac Red Dot...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


GREAT lume!
What watch is this, please?


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

JDCfour said:


>


Awesome. Where did you get the bezel insert?


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT lume!
> What watch is this, please?


MkII project 300

Excellent BGW9 lume.


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

keisuke_z said:


>


Is that 2230.50? Or 2254 with non-AC dial? And what bezel is that? Omega service part or 3rd party?

Looks amazing


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

dt75 said:


> Is that 2230.50? Or 2254 with non-AC dial? And what bezel is that? Omega service part or 3rd party?
> 
> Looks amazing


Thanks! It's a 2254 with non-AC dial and a custom fitted aftermarket lumed ceramic bezel. I recently finished this mini project and absolutely love it!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

aw


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

50 Atmos...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Game over









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

My father recently gave me his 6105-8000 he bought in Japan on his way home from Vietnam:


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Henrixen (Feb 11, 2020)

Left to right: King Turtle, Pelagos LHD, Tuna 300m, PO Deep Black, Breitling Avenger









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Swiss Watch Company


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had one last lume shot of my Ecozilla before I let it go last night


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

My errands and yard work Monster


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Some Willard lume









Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Few recent lume shots












































Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Few recent lume shots
> View attachment 15874534
> View attachment 15874535
> View attachment 15874536
> ...


Awesome man just awesome.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thejames1 said:


> Few recent lume shots
> View attachment 15874534
> View attachment 15874535
> View attachment 15874536
> ...


The Omega is STUNNING
(and the Halios is pretty darn good too)


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

glass_citymd02 said:


> View attachment 15870660
> 
> I had one last lume shot of my Ecozilla before I let it go last night


Let it go? Tell me that doesn't mean what I think it means.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

thejames1 said:


> Few recent lume shots
> View attachment 15874534
> View attachment 15874535
> View attachment 15874536
> ...


Just... wow. Beautiful shots. That SLA017 tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

deddelman said:


> Just... wow. Beautiful shots. That SLA017 tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those polished indices area almost GS level. So reflective and in a good way!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's Johnny said:


> Let it go? Tell me that doesn't mean what I think it means.


It was a cool watch, but someone offered to buy it off of me for more than I payed. In the end, it wasn't really a watch I felt like keeping


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Oris Aquis Dat Watt


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

White Knight at night 



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Guess I didn't post here before. Daylight Lume


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1984 Seiko h558 Arnie. Relume by IWW.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

Sinn 206 Arktis II










Seiko Marinemaster


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## untimely (Mar 29, 2010)

Seamaster Pro! I love this watch.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Deep Blue Master II









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Sinn U1-T








Black and Orange Monsters








Seiko 009








Magrette Moana Pacific Pro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lume shot at work ? Sorry&#8230;.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

sub and ny0040


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Subz.........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Seiko Mini Tuna (maybe Mini Ninja Tuna?)...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Zinex Heliox Vintage.









Enviado desde mi KB2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Shark lume









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tomc1944 said:


> View attachment 16029241


Love the Magrette lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

7am commuter underpass lume


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

View attachment 16061466


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glashutte Original SeaQ









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Metal slow lume









High on Fire in San Diego


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

... not...... working......


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not bad for a 230 dollar beater&#8230;


----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)

Helson 500m shark diver brass


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16078306
> View attachment 16078308


Awesome


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster 42


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Daytime lume on the Seiko SPB077 MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Daytime lume on the Seiko SPB077 MM200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

Those SPB07- models have some of the absolute best lume I've seen.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Subtle, yet still visible even when outside in the morning light.


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

❮
❯


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mild lume..









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Mild lume..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome watch that I think would be perfect if the bezel insert was brushed ceramic.

I wonder if Jason is going to develop such inserts in the future. I don't recall him having had one so far.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That is an awesome watch that I think would be perfect if the bezel insert was brushed ceramic.
> 
> I wonder if Jason is going to develop such inserts in the future. I don't recall him having had one so far.


Thanks, Ya I'm a huge fan of the brushed ceramic. I had a hexa osprey and I loved the bezel..jason seems to be a sapphire bezel fan.i would love to see a flat/brushed ceramic.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako V3 Ti










Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

Love the Helson Lume.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

Middle of the day lume!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

MKii 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

MM300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

Aqua indexes; white dial, blue bezel. Helson.


----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

Black Cave Dweller with steel bezel. Boschett


----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

Cave Dweller; Orange dial, black PVD bezel. Boschett.


----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

It seems like a lot of less expensive divers have better lume than their expensive cousins.


----------



## Templarknight (Feb 11, 2021)

I changed the bracelet to a strap on my full lume Helson.








It looks like you can't see it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Aquascaphe


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Grand Seiko lume


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Proudly presenting Grand Seiko SLGA001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I love really sensitive lume in the sunshine.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I was hoping for some under water lume shots!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16162737




Your mods deserve a brand of their own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BogdanS said:


> Your mods deserve a brand of their own!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

What watch might this be?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## K55n5 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Eagle Ray









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Looking sharp, mind sharing more info on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BogdanS said:


> Looking sharp, mind sharing more info on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the Project 300 from MKII watches. A tribute to the old omega seamasters. Really nicely built if you like this style. 

And great lume


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

boatswain said:


> This is the Project 300 from MKII watches. A tribute to the old omega seamasters. Really nicely built if you like this style.
> 
> And great lume


This watch is very good looking. Thank you for the info. 

They seem to be out of stock on their website. Any idea where I could find one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BogdanS said:


> This watch is very good looking. Thank you for the info.
> 
> They seem to be out of stock on their website. Any idea where I could find one?
> 
> ...


Second hand is probably the best bet. 

You could also try contacting MKII as I am not sure they are entirely sold out. There may be more coming. Meaning they have been released in small batches every now and then. There may be a couple batches left to come. But they a few and far between and often sell quickly when the windows to order open up. To be diplomatic MKII requires a lot of patience.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BogdanS said:


> This watch is very good looking. Thank you for the info.
> 
> They seem to be out of stock on their website. Any idea where I could find one?
> 
> ...


Helson also makes a very similar watch. 

And Borealis had a version called the Estoril which was very good and might be a good value if tracked down second hand. 

All of those have tremendous lume to keep it on topic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Seiko Samurai Manta Rey









Послато са M2102J20SG помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Lumey Dude


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Can’t beak Seiko lume


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Seiko Samurai Manta ray









Послато са M2102J20SG помоћу Тапатока


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Modern Family reunited!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Even in relatively bright light the lume on this thing shines.


----------



## Rozebol (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16226994


Great pic!

I think that no date is my fave OK


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New JDM Aqualand.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

day time lume...

**


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

PO









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Traska!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## hinlog (Sep 25, 2021)

Aquis









Sent from my SM-A525F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)

Longines Hydroconquest (old style pre ceramic)


----------



## Phill_UK (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Fishintime (Sep 3, 2020)

Seiko sbdc025 3rd gen monster.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Loving the lume on this Dievas Marine Mojave


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Lume on this one is crazy, it's dim with lights on, but once in the dark, it's bright and last a long time...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I really like this one. What model is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a few lume shots.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not bad for almost 30.


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

From my citizen!






























Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

From my invicta!























Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

From my St. Moritz
















Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

43.5mm PO gmt on the left and 42mm smp on the right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

One of my favorites and just happens to be the first Seiko Dive watch I've ever purchased back in the early 90's if I remember correctly. The color of the lume is spot on for me.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

My Sat Diver is a lume monster


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

The Deep Blue Master Explorer holds it's own in the lume arena


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Oldy, but a goody. Benthic


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16319732


My white Helson Sharkmaster (which I learned about from another pic of yours in another thread) arrived today! (Unedited iphone 6 pic)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Avo said:


> My white Helson Sharkmaster (which I learned about from another pic of yours in another thread) arrived today! (Unedited iphone 6 pic)
> View attachment 16332227




Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Avo said:


> My white Helson Sharkmaster (which I learned about from another pic of yours in another thread) arrived today! (Unedited iphone 6 pic)
> View attachment 16332227


Wowzer! Been really wanting to check this one out.


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

kritameth said:


> Wowzer! Been really wanting to check this one out.


The Sharkmaster is an awesome watch and the lume is crazy good. It’s a homage to the 1970’s Omega Seamaster 1000. Unfortunately they haven’t made them in years. They are getting harder to find. My favorite is the all white version.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> The Deep Blue Master Explorer holds it's own in the lume arena
> View attachment 16317019


Deep Blue is top shelf


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Good bit of ambient light but still decent lume glow


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Signum Cuda two tone lume on left (that blue on the bezel is great) and Signum Cero on right …. 👍👍


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

An older Deep Blue with great lume, lasts overnight.


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

Catalin8503 said:


> From my citizen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all nice shots


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

First Gen Orange Monster


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## gbuergisser (Jan 8, 2022)

Oris Aquis Lake Baikal









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

NTTD


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## brian_d (Jul 10, 2019)

Damn! All ya'all's got some fine looking watches!


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)

Lume is not bad but dots are damn small


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Panerai 372…


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Is that a custom lume on the date window? Seiko doesn't apply any lume to them.


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

maxhav said:


> Is that a custom lume on the date window? Seiko doesn't apply any lume to them.


It’s an aftermarket lumed date wheel I found for this build I did some odd months back. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

From left to right; Pook Watches, Signum, Bernhardt, Steel Dive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

Borealis Cascai V2


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sd4k


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

was doing a recent comparison
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## pnojazz (12 mo ago)

Prometheus Zenobia Meteorite, and a SWC MKll Diver


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I know when it comes to lume you don’t normally think Vostok… but this full lume dial Amphibia literally glows all night in my watch case on my nightstand.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MountainDrewl (Oct 29, 2017)

My collection so far. Mostly divers in here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MountainDrewl said:


> My collection so far. Mostly divers in here.


Great collection and lume shot


----------



## MountainDrewl (Oct 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Great collection and lume shot


Thanks. Lume is always a major consideration in my watch decisions.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Myman said:


> View attachment 16537966


That's a great shot!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Not really the best, took a flash photo and this was the result.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Oris









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Some daytime lume...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The winner is...😁


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

edited with tripod picture.

the 2nd picture is the tiny solar diver from Seiko, the 3rd is the NY08X Diver from Citizen, followed by the NY010X Diver from Citizen and finally the Lume king the Citizen 300m diver BN0085.

in the first picture, they all kinda look the same, but in real life, the BN0085 can be seen even at dawn after 8 hours of darkness and the others cant.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Skx007


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Seestern SUB300


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

MountainDrewl said:


> My collection so far. Mostly divers in here.


Great watches! What’s the one in the bottom right?


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

Seiko sne577p limited edition


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Lume? Who needs lume?


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BB58 Bronze….still in the honeymoon phase












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Omega ETNZ









Послато са M2102J20SG помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## MountainDrewl (Oct 29, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Great watches! What’s the one in the bottom right?


Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

My Damasko DS-30


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

PAM GMT :


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Aquascaphe Dual Crown. I suppose I could have taken the time to focus...


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Squale 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Just in and on a little adventure already. Seestern V3 silver. Daylight lume gets it done. Lichen green is close match. What would that be in Pantone?


----------



## Albiedon22 (9 mo ago)

My Seiko mod


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's a few!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BB58 Bronze and HydroConquest 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bell&ross:


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Raven Vintage 42 taking its turn on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Daylight peeking out.


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Neptune S3 and Aquascaphe


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Domhannic said:


> Daylight peeking out.
> View attachment 16599720


Too artistic for most. I'll get another one up


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Here it is. Matching the new paint


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Radium dial of a Mid50's Enicar Healthways


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

Aragon Hercules


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

PADI Monster


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

The Omega is on another level.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Charged in the sunlight and moved away from the window for this glow.


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

PADI Monster


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

a little day time lume...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Glow in the dark nato 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That NATO is awesome! Where did you get it? 




Xerxes300 said:


> Glow in the dark nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Star 64 Diver


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

johnnmiller1 said:


> That NATO is awesome! Where did you get it?


It doesn’t last long, it’s just about five mins or so. 

But if you’re interested:









Adjustable Single Pass Strap "The Lumed Nightsky"


The Adjustable Single Pass strap is a stylish watch strap inspired by vintage Perlon straps, but made of a very soft nylon, similar to the nylon we use for our "seat belt" straps, but with a discreet glossy finish. Since it´s adjustable, the strap can easily be shorten to you desired length, and...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

steinhart 











deep blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

ithyus abyssi


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

The lume on this is good but if it’s not fully “charged”, you can’t make out the seconds hand easily at all which for a diver isn’t great; it alone would prevent me from contemplating this as a tool/professional watch even if it had a bonkers WR rating. All it needs is a bigger lume patch on the seconds hand.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Today’s lume shot after hanging out outside for close to an hour...partly to mostly cloudy out! (I was using bezel to time laundry)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## drhanson (Jul 9, 2012)

Not a Diver but here goes.......


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Top row (L-R) - 3rd spot (Tudor BB58 Bronze), 4th spot (Longines 41mm HydroConquest)

Bottom row (L-R) - 4th spot (Helm Komodo), 5th spot (Helm Khuraburi), 6th spot (Seiko 5 Rose Gold mod)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Last night just before bedtime. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)

No light required


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

RZE Endeavor glows like a torch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Capt.Keith (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Possibly the saddest lume shot in existence for what’s supposed to be a 300m diver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Citizen BN0155 and NY0141-10L.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Seiko King Turtle.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Damasko DSub3


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Helson Turtle


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Friday Night Lume


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just sold this one, miss it already.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

FFF


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Sinn U1


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

Parnis 'Hagrid' - out in the sun...









Result...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

Luminor Marina 😁👍🏻


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*

















*Cheers! *


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helberg


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 16713525





http://imgur.com/pqCpeTR


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

These have been out of the sun for a while and still looking good


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*









*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## WatchSapper (7 mo ago)

Saw this thread yesterday so i snapped a quick shot after cleaning the pool, lume on this watch is much better than my others.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray… & the Lume Shot!



























*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Three X’s The Lume Today..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Lume from a different brand.....


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean 39


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## glassellland (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

Couple from a new C60 Abyss that arrived today


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## docspeed (May 3, 2019)

Ploprof


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Seiko Blue Willard











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

not bad for a cheap Ali ex watch.

of course… objectively, San Martin is much much more than just a chea Ali watch.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Still going strong after 55 years!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## docspeed (May 3, 2019)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

I am hardly the best watch photographer but it's an Eterna Kontiki Super in case anyone is interested in the specifics....


----------



## docspeed (May 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

docspeed said:


>


Wow, awesome pic.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Komrade White Pointer


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops i guess i posted this twice =\


----------



## Windchill (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Steeldive;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## docspeed (May 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I'd probably need to get a Tuna if I wanted another Seiko that could compete with the lume on this beast.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Walked by my bathroom mirror in the daytime and the lume took me by surprise:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

and then here with this Scurfa, different conditions make the lume look like different colors


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Lume is up!
Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!

















…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Of all the Seiko’s I’ve ever had, old and new, I do think the Samurai has the best lume of all of them.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

You can say that again, Pat


----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

E.C.Andersson Poseidon


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)




----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The Ugly Watch Company with the 300M Diver and it’s awesome mother of pearl dial. Lume in the fish tank is pretty strong


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Seiko SNE573:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Not quite lume but Mercedes blue,  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn U50 Professional

Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)

Lumibrite 👀


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Finding my way with the full Lume dial of Farr and Switt with the Wayfinder today


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Just got this Seiko SKA369. The only thing more impressive than the lume is the bracelet and spring bars. The watch could probably be used as a rigging point in a pinch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day lume this morning with the avi8 Acklington 
And the Omega NTTD


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

PO 2500


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


Raving Raven. Nice! The bird, Raven, is prolific here at home and


HuntWhenever said:


> Just got this Seiko SKA369. The only thing more impressive than the lume is the bracelet and spring bars. The watch could probably be used as a rigging point in a pinch.
> View attachment 16920084


 Daylight pictures?


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Domhannic said:


> Daylight pictures?


Here it is on a khaki NATO.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Is it just me or are half of the watches in this thread (at least on this page) not even true dive watches? There's even a pilot watch above.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

robi1138 said:


> Is it just me or are half of the watches in this thread (at least on this page) not even true dive watches? There's even a pilot watch above.


 Yeah, it's just you .there are 16 watches on this page and only 1 of them, the pilot, is not a diver watch, so what math did you use to calculate 15 is half of 16?? 
The Panerais you see for example ,are 300M watches, that is even more than the 200M Seikos labeled PADI, which according to my basic knowledge on the subject , is synonim to Diver !


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Yeah, it's just you .there are 16 watches on this page and only 1 of them, the pilot, is not a diver watch, so what math did you use to calculate 15 is half of 16??
> The Panerais you see for example ,are 300M watches, that is even more than the 200M Seikos labeled PADI, which according to my basic knowledge on the subject , is synonim to Diver !


So to you anything that has a water resistance rating of 200 m or more is a dive watch? Doesn't matter if it has a unit directional rotating bezel or not, huh? Interesting definition.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Illsa Moustache (May 18, 2021)

Maratac LSA with C3


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Peter Rufus (3 mo ago)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Full Lume dial style here from The Windy City


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster, after dark


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Just picked this up from another member, pretty incredible.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!

















It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

Black Bay 58 vs Black Bay 32 = both are torches


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Two new watches this week:
Signum Cuda Titanium








And the Baltic Aquascape Blue Gilt arrove today:


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Vaer D4 Meridian lume shots. Not too bad for a small 38mm dive watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

39mm HTD Aquatic SpaceBoy


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's one underwater at night with no black light and not time lapsed. It is a Seiko Darth Tuna.

















Manta Ray








Darth Tuna in the daytime


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## verp (Sep 7, 2021)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> BB58 Bronze and HydroConquest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Outside -








- in :








(1st Generation *Ω *_Planet Ocean 2500_, 42mm).


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## th3n00b (4 mo ago)




----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Solar tuna....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Kinda Sorta Enhanced…
Well,….Kinda sorta a lot

















PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Squale 50 Atmos Super Blue Special Edition


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 17010872


i'm dying to learn how to do that... it's bright, but you can see the lume.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You know when your Lume is good, when you can still see it in broad daylight 😂


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

ok. i did a quick read... very first one, trying to show lume, but not in pitch black... i'll keep trying.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Xerxes300 said:


> ok. i did a quick read... very first one, trying to show lume, but not in pitch black... i'll keep trying.
> 
> View attachment 17014025


That looks good! If you want to see your watch more, you'll have to have a little more light above / behind your watch but not from in front.


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Getting there… need more practice


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

My freshly finished SKX013 with full lume dial 😍


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

The new DIRENZO DRZ03 Eclipse V2 with lume filled indices on the ceramic bezel inlay


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 17047329


I think that's cheating!!!   Cool pic!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Citizen Orca











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Borrowed from the Top 10 New Watches of 2022 TGV-Video on Youtube


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Phoibos Leviathan and Steeldive Willard…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Recovering from surgery with my emotional support watch. 









“Doctor, judging by the Snoopy Speedy on your wrist I assume you understand that lume is life”


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

The brightness on this one has always amazed me:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Challenge Diver

"Fujitsubo"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17111082


Can I assume this isn’t fauxtina? IMO, a Spinnaker with proper lume is almost a grail unto itself.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Can I assume this isn’t fauxtina? IMO, a Spinnaker with proper lume is almost a grail unto itself.


Factory Lume, no mods whatsoever.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aquis small seconds:


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Citizen Tough


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------

